# 12/16 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337212033847222277

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337565349923926016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337548127008657416










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337578287057530881

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337472810168561665


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337427595013582850

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337517999209779207


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Weaker card next week. I do want to see the Omega squash and women's match though. Finally Ivelisse is racking up wins on DARK and back on Dynamite. Ivelisse vs Serena Deeb for the NWA Women's Title would be great.

We got 3 consecutive holiday Dynamite specials coming after, one of which will have Darby vs Cage on the card, so as long as we get more asshole Kenny, advancement with Page/DO, a dope Sting promo, and some advancement with the Inner Circle next week then I'm good.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Weaker card this week. I do want to see the Omega squash and women's match though. Finally Ivelisse is racking up wins on DARK and back on Dynamite. Ivelisse vs Serena Deeb for the NWA Women's Title would be great.
> 
> We got 3 consecutive holiday Dynamite specials coming after, one of which will have Darby vs Cage on the card, so as long as we get more asshole Kenny, advancement with Page/DO, a dope Sting promo, and some advancement with the Inner Circle next week then I'm good.


It is a weaker card and pretty brave considering the recent Sting/Omega/Mox bump. If anything, I think it shows AEW don't have a culture of hotshotting and are willing to aim for long term by putting lesser known folks in the spotlight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Acclaim getting some Dynamite time

love to see it


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Pentagon Senior said:


> It is a weaker card and pretty brave considering the recent Sting/Omega/Mox bump. If anything, I think it shows AEW don't have a culture of hotshotting and are willing to aim for long term by putting lesser known folks in the spotlight.


They shouldn't blow their load every week so I'm 100% fine with getting weak cards every now and then. Especially since I am interested in most of the lower-tier talent as well. The Acclaimed, for example, has been entertaining and Angelico is under-rated so I don't mind. No need to blow through all of your match scenarios just because the fanbase wants their instant gratification. The fact that we still haven't gotten Darby vs Cage and have only gotten Darby vs Starks once says a lot. And they have managed to keep the feud very interesting. All I ask is that they make up for the weaker cards with strong segments, interviews, and video packages. Which they usually do.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

So if Janela wins v Omega he gets a title shot........v Omega?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> So if Janela wins v Omega he gets a title shot........v Omega?


Yeah, same stip as Young Bucks vs. TH2... with the same outcome (he ain't getting the title shot).

AEW seems high on The Acclaimed. They're already 6-1 in the company with their only loss coming to Best Friends on their debut. Tony Khan thinks they'll appeal to AEW's young demographic.

I'm not actually sure who'll win that match. A win for The Acclaimed would really propel them, but SCU have just been jobbing lately and could use a win of some sort.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Yeah, same stip as Young Bucks vs. TH2... with the same outcome (he ain't getting the title shot).
> 
> AEW seems high on The Acclaimed. They're already 6-1 in the company with their only loss coming to Best Friends on their debut. Tony Khan thinks they'll appeal to AEW's young demographic.
> 
> I'm not actually sure who'll win that match. A win for The Acclaimed would really propel them, but SCU have just been jobbing lately and could use a win of some sort.


What would really propel them is Snoop coming out with them busting a rhyme.

I think they'll get the win.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Top flight is losing too many in a row


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm starting to think the whole "If you beat me you get a title shot" thing is another shot at WWE lol. Of course AEW wouldn't book the Bucks or Omega to lose random matches clean on TV while they are champion but Vince does it almost every other week.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

JBLGOAT said:


> Top flight is losing too many in a row


Do you think they're high flying style could lend to them taking some losses without looking too too weak?

They are super young aren't they?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Bloody hell, I didn’t know AEW Dark was on Wednesday this week.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm starting to think the whole "If you beat me you get a title shot" thing is another shot at WWE lol. Of course AEW wouldn't book the Bucks or Omega to lose random matches clean on TV while they are champion but Vince does it almost every other week.


I thought the same thing.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Remember a couple of weeks ago when they were building to a first ever singles match between Jericho and Daniels for some fun unnamed future PPV (that isn't happening). Well, the booker's don't.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm starting to think the whole "If you beat me you get a title shot" thing is another shot at WWE lol. Of course AEW wouldn't book the Bucks or Omega to lose random matches clean on TV while they are champion but Vince does it almost every other week.


Its 100% an inside joke 
Also how do you see the match going? Personally I dont think omega will fight laredo kid then go on some 10 minutes+ legit hardcore match with janela. I think he will trick janela into a weapon fight, janela gets out of the ring to get a weapon comes back-> V trigger , one winged angel on janela's own chair-> 1 2 3. Same as his trend he told you he was gonna do a gentleman match at winter is coming he won using a mic, he tells you he is gonna do a hardcore badass match on tv, he wins using...wrestling lmao and short


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

patpat said:


> Its 100% an inside joke
> Also how do you see the match going? Personally I dont think omega will fight laredo kid then go on some 10 minutes+ legit hardcore match with janela. I think he will trick janela into a weapon fight, janela gets out of the ring to get a weapon comes back-> V trigger , one winged angel on janela's own chair-> 1 2 3. Same as his trend he told you he was gonna do a gentleman match at winter is coming he won using a mic, he tells you he is gonna do a hardcore badass match on tv, he wins using...wrestling lmao and short


I'm thinking Janela will probably come to the ring with a weapon because I'm sure they probably don't want it to go too long given that Kiss was killed in seconds. It'll be 3 minutes tops. He will probably swing wildly until Omega V-Triggers the chair into his face, setting up the OWA. Omega will act like a dick on the outside for 30-60 seconds before showing him that weapons make no difference against a guy who is bigger, faster, and just all-around better. He's gonna make a fool out of Joey as Callis laughs at ringside.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm thinking Janela will probably come to the ring with a weapon because I'm sure they probably don't want it to go too long given that Kiss was killed in seconds. It'll be 3 minutes tops. He will probably swing wildly until Omega V-Triggers the chair into his face, setting up the OWA. Omega will act like a dick on the outside for 30-60 seconds before showing him that weapons make no difference against a guy who is bigger, faster, and just all-around better. He's gonna make a fool out of Joey as Callis laughs at ringside.


I can only hope you are right.

Only thing on the card that looks decent is SCU vs The Acclaimed. I liked The Acclaimed when they first appeared on Dark and think they have something there.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm thinking Janela will probably come to the ring with a weapon because I'm sure they probably don't want it to go too long given that Kiss was killed in seconds. It'll be 3 minutes tops. He will probably swing wildly until Omega V-Triggers the chair into his face, setting up the OWA. Omega will act like a dick on the outside for 30-60 seconds before showing him that weapons make no difference against a guy who is bigger, faster, and just all-around better. He's gonna make a fool out of Joey as Callis laughs at ringside.


I was thinking when he said "I am gonna use my skill" it would be another trick and he just comes to the ring with an object blasts janela. But I dont think they want him to win that way, they have shown they arent scary to have their champ walk over people 
I think your scenario could happen tho, what I am sure of is we arent getting a badass harcore match on tv. If it was babyface omega i could see it. But this current character nah



Two Sheds said:


> I can only hope you are right.
> 
> Only thing on the card that looks decent is SCU vs The Acclaimed. I liked The Acclaimed when they first appeared on Dark and think they have something there.


Aew does a LOT of stupid shit. Making their world champ look bad isnt on their book so far I think. And even omega who likes to go long understand that sometimes in the us scene you have to go short ( vs sonny kiss).
I think he really took 1 year to get a clue about us wrestling, in 2019 he would wrestle like 20000 in one month. Lately he had very few matches and most were pretty conservative and they are focusing more on character work and angles....which is absolutely shocking because I always thought matches were what he would use to get over.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

patpat said:


> Aew does a LOT of stupid shit. Making their world champ look bad isnt on their book so far I think. And even omega who likes to go long understand that sometimes in the us scene you have to go short ( vs sonny kiss).
> I think he really took 1 year to get a clue about us wrestling, in 2019 he would wrestle like 20000 in one month. Lately he had very few matches and most were pretty conservative and they are focusing more on character work and angles....which is absolutely shocking because I always thought matches were what he would use to get over.


The sooner they realize long ass matches on weekly TV back and forth is not how you get someone over in the US, the better.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> The sooner they realize long ass matches on weekly TV back and forth is not how you get someone over in the US, the better.


I'm kind of neutral on this. AEW does tend to think that the longer the match and the more shit that their talent gets in, the more the crowd will gravitate towards them. Which is true a lot of the time but not always the case. 

Kenny Omega for instance was super over around Revolution last year and it was all because of in-ring work seeing as he wasn't cutting promos before now. You have guys like Keith Lee, Seth Rollins (especially during his IC title run), and AJ Styles as well who have gotten over because of ringwork and high spots. 

But the argument can definitely be made that it's better to get guys over based on their character work or their charisma, like in the case of talents like Becky Lynch, Hangman Page, The Fiend, and Darby Allin. They just need to find that balance because both sides of the spectrum have led to talent getting over across multiple promotions.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm kind of neutral on this. AEW does tend to think that the longer the match and the more shit that their talent gets in, the more the crowd will gravitate towards them. Which is true a lot of the time but not always the case.
> 
> Kenny Omega for instance was super over around Revolution last year and it was all because of in-ring work seeing as he wasn't cutting promos before now. You have guys like Keith Lee, Seth Rollins (especially during his IC title run), and AJ Styles as well who have gotten over because of ringwork and high spots.
> 
> But the argument can definitely be made that it's better to get guys over based on their character work or their charisma, like in the case of talents like Becky Lynch, Hangman Page, The Fiend, and Darby Allin. They just need to find that balance because both sides of the spectrum have led to talent getting over across multiple promotions.


It depends who is in the match too. If someone can go 15-20 minutes with Brock, Drew, Orton or other top talent and barely lose as a young guy, that can get them over. But doing it just so you get a bunch of spots in is so choreographed and obvious. If every match is overly long, it becomes meaningless when they want to book someone to take a vet to their limit.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> It depends who is in the match too. If someone can go 15-20 minutes with Brock, Drew, Orton or other top talent and barely lose as a young guy, that can get them over. But doing it just so you get a bunch of spots in is so choreographed and obvious. If every match is overly long, it becomes meaningless when they want to book someone to take a vet to their limit.


Exactly. Also you need to establish a hierarchy between your damn wrestler. A jobber is a jobber and a main event guy is a main event guy


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

They need to be wary of burning out Sting. He needs to be a special appearance not a weekly regular - especially on a crud looking show.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> They need to be wary of burning out Sting. He needs to be a special appearance not a weekly regular - especially on a crud looking show.


Sting hasn’t really done anything yet.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pentagon Senior said:


> It is a weaker card and pretty brave considering the recent Sting/Omega/Mox bump. If anything, I think it shows AEW don't have a culture of hotshotting and are willing to aim for long term by putting lesser known folks in the spotlight.


1. They've got a random hardcore match that has seemingly put together on social media and received no build. Omega wrestling doesn't even make sense since Tony K is allegedly super pissed at him.

2. A big 7 Vs 7 tag match that has never been booked before by the promotion. Only booked to try and get eyes on the product.

3. Burning Sting out incredibly quickly using him every week when they should stretch his appearances out and make them mean more.

---

It's not quite giving away the biggest match you have away for free or giving massive moments away on TV but it's still a bit of a hotshotting show.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

Couldn't find a Brodie Lee thread but on the wade keller podcast they were talking how they know the real reason why he is out, it has nothing to do with a leg injury but they didn't feel comfortable talking about it.

Any theories?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Bubbly said:


> Couldn't find a Brodie Lee thread but on the wade keller podcast they were talking how they know the real reason why he is out, it has nothing to do with a leg injury but they didn't feel comfortable talking about it.
> 
> Any theories?


Cody buried the motherfucker within 6 months of him leaving HHH and Vince’s bullshit.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Bubbly said:


> Couldn't find a Brodie Lee thread but on the wade keller podcast they were talking how they know the real reason why he is out, it has nothing to do with a leg injury but they didn't feel comfortable talking about it.
> 
> Any theories?


It might be family related. Hope everything's ok.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Looks damn awful on paper apart from Sting, Angelico v Cody could be good, hope to be proved wrong

7 v 7 has train wreck written all over it, need two referees at least

Wish the Acclaimed would get a bit more edgy with their rap it would help get them over more, they do those raps well so getting a bit risque would be great


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Bubbly said:


> Couldn't find a Brodie Lee thread but on the wade keller podcast they were talking how they know the real reason why he is out, it has nothing to do with a leg injury but they didn't feel comfortable talking about it.
> 
> Any theories?


I have a theory.

Wade Keller is a boob


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bubbly said:


> Couldn't find a Brodie Lee thread but on the wade keller podcast they were talking how they know the real reason why he is out, it has nothing to do with a leg injury but they didn't feel comfortable talking about it.
> 
> Any theories?


Something is up because he stopped tweeting in October and was VERY active on Twitter. Hopefully it's not serious.

His last tweet:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314031932548820992


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I dont get why there is no OC in the 7vs7, when there is Best Friends? Just for OC to interfere and fly above the top rope on all 14 contenders? Odd pairing for sure in that match.

if this Sting apperance doesnt lead to anything now then it is really a waste of using him at all.

rest of the card just average, digging WWE with the title contender matches against the champ is just so boring. And having Janella probably in the ME of a Dynamite is also meh.

Will probably turn out to be a better Dynamite than last week, but that is some low hanging fruit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> They need to be wary of burning out Sting. He needs to be a special appearance not a weekly regular - especially on a crud looking show.


Little too late. He's a full timer now according to Tony K.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like a pretty shit card. But there's been shit cards and the shows end up not too bad. Whereas the cards look good sometimes and the shows end up shit lol. Go figure.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cody vs. Angelico could be a sleeper hit. Hoping for plenty of matwork in that one, as we don't see enough of it in AEW.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bubbly said:


> Couldn't find a Brodie Lee thread but on the wade keller podcast they were talking how they know the real reason why he is out, it has nothing to do with a leg injury but they didn't feel comfortable talking about it.
> 
> Any theories?


Definitely a personal situation. Tony kind of dodged the question when he was asked and said he couldn't comment on it at this time. I hope he's alright.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Cody vs. Angelico could be a sleeper hit. Hoping for plenty of matwork in that one, as we don't see enough of it in AEW.


Definitely, Cody for all the hate that comes his way can go some and wrestle a lick.Hoping it's not just a four minute squash, love Angelicos style 

Reckon anything will happen with Shaq or Jade? Think there is a real problem on follow ups, keeping the momentum


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

When is this alleged second show happening ... I am struggling waiting a week.

For this week, weaker cards often give the best results ...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DaveRA said:


> When is this alleged second show happening ... I am struggling waiting a week.
> 
> For this week, weaker cards often give the best results ...


TK said 2021 guaranteed

long year though


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So 2 tag matches, a 6 man tag, and a 14 man tag. Thats overkill


----------



## HawkyAEW (Dec 7, 2020)

Whats the chances in the 7 vs 7 match Brandon (biggest waste of 2 contracts) Cutler or some one will do a way too dramatic dive over the top rope as a way to make a joke out of the JR situation.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

HawkyAEW said:


> Whats the chances in the 7 vs 7 match Brandon (biggest waste of 2 contracts) Cutler or some one will do a way too dramatic dive over the top rope as a way to make a joke out of the JR situation.


high

and JR better sell the shit out that bitch


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So they hit a million and follow it up with their champ vs. Joey Janela and probably their second biggest star vs. Angelico. And a 14 man tag full of jobbers.




I just...I dont get it.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

Enjoyed Omega on Impact this week, at least from the YT clips I saw. I liked the bullet club name drop too.

How plausible is it for Tony Khan to buy the Bullet club name?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Bubbly said:


> Enjoyed Omega on Impact this week, at least from the YT clips I saw. I liked the bullet club name drop too.
> 
> How plausible is it for Tony Khan to buy the Bullet club name?


Probably points more to a partnership or NJPW will let them use it in the US bc their American expansion isn’t going great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

If Omega is smart and with his new persona, he should squash Janela.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Tell it like it is said:


> If Omega is smart and with his new persona, he should squash Janela.


As @Hitman1987 just said to me, Gallows and Anderson coming in to give a beatdown is the play here. Show Omega as a ruthless and witty heel. He didn’t randomly choose a hardcore, no DQ match for no reason specifically saying to have Sonny Kiss with him if he wants.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

bdon said:


> As @Hitman1987 just said to me, Gallows and Anderson coming in to give a beatdown is the play here. Show Omega as a ruthless and witty heel. He didn’t randomly choose a hardcore, no DQ match for no reason specifically saying to have Sonny Kiss with him if he wants.


I mean yeah it makes sense. Knowing Omega he likes to give his opponents some offence, but that's when he was a face. Now that he's a heel he should take no prisoners. No more Mr. Nice guy


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> As @Hitman1987 just said to me, Gallows and Anderson coming in to give a beatdown is the play here. Show Omega as a ruthless and witty heel. He didn’t randomly choose a hardcore, no DQ match for no reason specifically saying to have Sonny Kiss with him if he wants.


I feel an invasion angle beginning tonight and it’s going to be ‘Too Sweet’ 🤘


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Just an awful card with predictable results. They’re actually lucky to have these ratings with the product they’re putting out.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> Just an awful card with predictable results. They’re actually lucky to have these ratings with the product they’re putting out.


predict the results then

let’s have a look


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

bdon said:


> As @Hitman1987 just said to me, Gallows and Anderson coming in to give a beatdown is the play here. Show Omega as a ruthless and witty heel. He didn’t randomly choose a hardcore, no DQ match for no reason specifically saying to have Sonny Kiss with him if he wants.


Good Brothers but no Swann and Motor City?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

It really should be a one sided beat down in the Omega/Janela match, but it probably will be a 50/50 match which Omega has no business being a part of right now.

6 matches is a lot too, and they've got Eddie Kingston and Dustin promos scheduled, as well as a Sting appearance. They are cramming a lot into these shows, I enjoyed last weeks episode so hopefully it's fast paced like that one.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> It really should be a one sided beat down in the Omega/Janela match, but it probably will be a 50/50 match which Omega has no business being a part of right now.
> 
> 6 matches is a lot too, and they've got Eddie Kingston and Dustin promos scheduled, as well as a Sting appearance. They are cramming a lot into these shows, I enjoyed last weeks episode so hopefully it's fast paced like that one.


I'm hoping the match starts and then Kenny just immediately domes him with the belt, and the Good Brothers and Callis just come in and they all stomp the fuck outta him. I think it'd be a natural followup to him doing the same to Swann on Impact.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Shock Street said:


> I'm hoping the match starts and then Kenny just immediately domes him with the belt, and the Good Brothers and Callis just come in and they all stomp the fuck outta him. I think it'd be a natural followup to him doing the same to Swann on Impact.


Exactly what I was thinking, but don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

14 man match is ridiculous.


ripcitydisciple said:


> Good Brothers but no Swann and Motor City?


No reason for the faces to be there to "invade". Maybe in the future but I doubt it. That feud selling the Impact Hard to Kill PPV should happen on Impact. 

(unless Khan owns Impact now, which is very unlikely)


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So they hit a million and follow it up with their champ vs. Joey Janela and probably their second biggest star vs. Angelico. And a 14 man tag full of jobbers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get that they want to protect certain money matches but I think they have a stacked enough roster that they can start to give away some competitive matches now and then.

But Champ versus Janela at least has a story reason.

Their is rarely a midcard versus midcard matchup. It's usually main event versus midcard or midcard versus jobbers.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> No reason for the faces to be there to "invade". Maybe in the future but I doubt it. That feud selling the Impact Hard to Kill PPV should happen on Impact.


I wouldn't say "no reason", after last night seems they'd want to get revenge after the beatdown.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Apparently, Callis hinted in his media call that the Good Brothers will appear on Dynamite later.

Edit: So it would seem:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339299950182674437

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339282125057646593


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Most of the preview doesn't look interesting at all.

Maybe the Good Brothers show up with Omega? Maybe? Added: So Gallows is hyping up Dynamite on Twitter. Interesting.

Hangman Page tag teaming with a few guys from Dark Order, sure. That does have my interest some.

Diamante and Ivelisse in a tag team match, sure.

Stings appearance and his entrance music that I enjoy, sure.

Everything else, nah. I really don't want to see Inner Circle vs. a bunch of other guys.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Southerner said:


> Most of the preview doesn't look interesting at all.
> 
> Maybe the Good Brothers show up with Omega? Maybe? Added: So Gallows is hyping up Dynamite on Twitter. Interesting.
> 
> ...


A lot of the time the weaker card shows end up turning out great, so we'll see.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

somerandomfan said:


> I wouldn't say "no reason", after last night seems they'd want to get revenge after the beatdown.


Callis is the EVP there allowing Omega to be there. When Good Brothers show up on AEW it will be EVP Omega allowing it to happen. Swan/MGMG would have no "face" reason to show up and invade another companies show. Also 5 of 6 would be Impact wrestlers in a Impact angle selling an Impact PPV would be terrible use of AEW television time.

It's been rumored Bucks vs Good Brothers will happen in AEW. So Bucks could involve themselves in this and make any save. Though I'd rather them just let Janela and Kiss det decimated.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

No Wardlow tonight due to family matters, so Brandon Cutler has been removed from the 7 v. 7 which becomes a 6 v. 6.

JR will be happy.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> No Wardlow tonight due to family matters, so Brandon Cutler has been removed from the 7 v. 7 which becomes a 6 v. 6.
> 
> JR will be happy.


No flips or dives for quail boy. So sad


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sucks no Wardlow though. Hope his family is alright.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Brandon Cutlet - Expendable at best


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> Brandon Cutlet - Expendable at best


I hope this is the beginning of the end of his on-air run, and I actually enjoyed watching his matches for the most part. But pulling that shit on JR is deserving of a burial.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> 14 man match is ridiculous.
> 
> No reason for the faces to be there to "invade". Maybe in the future but I doubt it. That feud selling the Impact Hard to Kill PPV should happen on Impact.
> 
> (unless Khan owns Impact now, which is very unlikely)


According to Impact fans on twitter, the next few weeks are holiday themed episodes. Do you not risk the feud losing some of its heat after a two week layoff? I know it would likely be best to have it play out entirely on Impact but I think, at least for these next weeks you do a little bit on Dynamite to keep the audiences interest.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

bdon said:


> I hope this is the beginning of the end of his on-air run, and I actually enjoyed watching his matches for the most part. But pulling that shit on JR is deserving of a burial.


Avalon and Cutler needed eachother. I liked them both together/feuding, but now that they're apart and are just other guys on the roster racking up wins on Dark... Meh!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I hope Britt Baker appears tonight


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Shame about Wardlow.

Thankfully Cutler is back to being in the crowd. A few more years and he'll be paying for that seat.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

The card looks pretty bleh.

Only really care about hangman and what stings got to say.

Edit: the last no dq match between kenny and janella was a banger, so I'm expecting the same this time around.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I will be reviewing this show against NXT as part of a comparison piece. I look forward to tuning in with all of you this afternoon and hope you enjoy the piece.

Not too happy that Kenny is bringing two buddies fresh from the WWE. How many more WWE guys can these guys realistically sign? They'd have to be close to fifty now.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

When I read that Wardlow was out of the match and that it was family reasons, my thoughts immediately went to him.

Then I saw that Cutler (or Cutlet, as Jim Cornette has re-named him) was out of the match, and I belly laughed.

I thought I was better than that, but I guess not 🤣


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Just an awful card with predictable results. They’re actually lucky to have these ratings with the product they’re putting out.


Inner Circle
Omega
Cody
Dark Order/Adam Page


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

They’re gonna lose so many casuals because of this absolutely pointless Impact storyline. Absolutely no one cares about Impact.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Inner Circle
> Omega
> Cody
> Dark Order/Adam Page


Don't underestimate just how fucking much AEW loves giving Matt Hardy wins

Then again, they also really love jobbing out Private Party so it's tough to say


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Inner Circle
> Omega
> Cody
> Dark Order/Adam Page


Yeah, I'd agree with this. AEW loves predictability.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah, I'd agree with this. AEW loves predictability.


But they cant stop giving Hardy the win either. I actually have no idea wtf is going on in TKs head when it comes to Hardy and Private Party. One goes over all the new talent, and the other went over the Bucks when Dynamite was new only to become valets...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*15 minutes until the fuckery begins. Let me go get my snacks.*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This show tonight will be pretty much what WWE used to do just a few years ago. 95% of the show is gonna suck then Anderson and Gallows are gonna show up and all the marks are gonna go “this is awesome”. See where WWE is now...in the shithole.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Cutler got cucked. JR 2, Cuckler 0


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> Cutler got cucked. JR 2, Cuckler 0


#fuckyoucutler


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I’d rather watch TH2 than Anderson and Gallows. At least TH2 has that guy with his funny dance


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm actually in a really good mood today so as long as AEW doesn't fuck it up too badly this could see them move into 5/10 or more.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm actually in a really good mood today so as long as AEW doesn't fuck it up too badly this could see them move into 5/10 or more.


Jelly is wrestling though.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Quite surprised they are not opening with the cluster match. I wanted them to get that trash out of the way.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Lmao

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Jelly is wrestling though.


Yes, I'm even willing to give HIM a shot. That's how good of a day I'm having thus far.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

People think Hangman is going to beat Omega for the title?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

La Parka said:


> People think Hangman is going to beat Omega for the title?


No chance.

Now just another midcard comedy guy.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yes, I'm even willing to give HIM a shot. That's how good of a day I'm having thus far.


Whoa, you must have won the lottery.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Private Flight going to win this


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No rules, everyone in the ring. Checks who the ref is. Yup, Rick Knox.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

There is no one on this forum that would be a worse ref than this bald bastard.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

John Silver and his 20 inch pythons choking out Hangman.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

There you go: it took 5 minutes of Dynamite after the stupid fucking BTE segment for John Silver to ride Page’s back like a horse.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

La Parka said:


> People think Hangman is going to beat Omega for the title?


orange casey gotta get whats his first


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Why is Hangman with these goofs and who is the heel? Is Matt Hardy now a heel? Why? This doesn't make sense. Dark Order are meant to be heels...


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Rough start. With that said I’d be okay with a Brodie/Page feud.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least now Page's increased drinking makes sense. They must have told him how he was going to finish up 2020.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Matt Hardy is in his prime peak.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Bob Caudle is too good to be shouted out on this show.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Wow huge clothesline on cassidy

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Hangman with private party would make more sense.

As would Matt Hardy with the dork order.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Matt looks really chubby tonight 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

midgetlover69 said:


> orange casey gotta get whats his first


damn right


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Why did Hangman get a hot tag when his partner just delivered a Brainbuster? These people really don't understand why they're doing moves.*


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I'd love to see this show not kick off with an entirely too long match.

Good mood starting to fade.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Matt Hardy side effect. He needs to compete for the big title.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This match is way too long.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

This match fucking sucks.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Someone needs to teach a class on how you build up a hot tag. I mean the the Rock 'N' Roll have been hanging around enough so you might think some knowledge could have been dispensed.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

kyledriver said:


> Matt looks really chubby tonight
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


He and Jericho must be hanging out more.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

As always Excaliburs atrocious voice destroying the product. Jerking himself off over every move


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Matt Hardy needs to introduce a shovel


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

End this. Wtf?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Matt Hardy in 2020.... yawn....


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

No one gives a fuck about Matt Hardy.

cut your losses and trade him to TNA for a 5th round draft pick.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What a mess.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, that was a useless match.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Matt Hardy beats Hangman Page. Fotc


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

WHERE ARE ALL OF THOSE PEOPLE WHO WERE CLAIMING MATT HARDY WASN’T BURYING ANYONE!?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This match is like a bunch of mates having a piss about in a backyard ring.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Welp that 1st match sucked.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Decent match. Not into hardy at all. Dude can't go anymore

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Matt Hardy carrying Private Flight and Air Party to superstardom


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hardy getting the better of Hangman twice.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

All Matt Hardy AMH


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

I fuckin knew Hardy was going over


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

If they don't show Angelico dancing. 

I'm turning this off.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Tell em @bdon


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Damn they really like to brag about that segment

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

YJ2 getting abs again. 

Further proof the face turn is coming


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ortiz clearly mentally did not show up for work today haha.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Are you kidding me? Whos booking this trash. Why the fuck do we need endless endless meaningless group matches. 12 man match?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> Are you kidding me? Whos booking this trash. Why the fuck do we need endless endless meaningless group matches. 12 man match?


Better than the originally planned 14 lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jericho started working out again because he got roasted on social media. Lol


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Matt Hardy is booking himself.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> Are you kidding me? Whos booking this trash. Why the fuck do we need endless endless meaningless group matches. 12 man match?


Tony Khan is a good booker.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hoping for some Carols with Chris and Maxwell next week.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

kyledriver said:


> Better than the originally planned 14 lol
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


14?😂 these people book like its a kids play pen


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Maybe the AEW Game will allow up to 12 players online. We need to be able to simulate the dive into the outside with 11 others waiting to catch


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

bdon said:


> WHERE ARE ALL OF THOSE PEOPLE WHO WERE CLAIMING MATT HARDY WASN’T BURYING ANYONE!?


*Right here. This angle was designed to create tension between Matt Hardy and Private Party since he stole their glory. Hangman didn't eat the pin, so to say he's buried by a random jobber from a joke stable losing this throwaway tag team match is laughable.*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

They sent a camera crew.... for that?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

The great grandkid of a plumber 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Glad the Rhodes had two camera guys hanging out for that...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Welp. I guess Brandi’s story will be put on hold for the moment. 

Congrats!


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh Hail

Cody entrance.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

They must think we really give a fuck about them like that


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Look on the bright side: No more Brandi matches!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Imagine having such a large ego that you feel it necessary to announce that you are having a child to an international television audience.

Tell em @bdon!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Another Rhodes to rule the biz in future 💥


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Stealing Moxley's baby thunder lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is Brandi pregnant?

Edit: congrats to the Rhodes! They will inherit thr wrestling business.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Cody couldn’t let Mox be the only future father. Story of 2020 between Cody and Mox


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I just realized they're copying the Farooq/Rock storyline from The Nation of Domination for this Jericho/MJF stuff. The young, cocky upstart trying to upstage the veteran leader.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Let me guess: that wasn't the finish.



CtrlAltDel said:


> Maybe the AEW Game will allow up to 12 players online. We need to be able to simulate the dive into the outside with 11 others waiting to catch


That'd be a good addition. Don't forget to take wrestlers taking damage and losing stamina out because nobody sells anything.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I hope Cody's kid grows up and marries one of HHH's daughters. The circle will then be complete.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So will drinking with Brandi become non-Alcoholic?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Angelico's dance is amazing.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Am I the only one that thinks Cody's roman Empire pre intro does not match his nerdy theme song at all following into it


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Nobody gives a fuck that Brandi is pregnant? What the fuck?!

Yes, congratulations. We don't need a fucking heroes welcome for "The Father" Cody Rhodes. Fuck off with this fucking bullshit.

Holy shit.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Stealing Moxley's baby thunder lol


Goddamn cody rHHHodes

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Are people really complaining about how Cody and Brandi announced their child lol


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Angelico about to meet the wrath of Papa Cody.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

So brandi a sweet happy face this week?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Are people really complaining about how Cody and Brandi announced their child lol


Idc but it is hilarious


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> I just realized they're copying the Farooq/Rock storyline from The Nation of Domination for this Jericho/MJF stuff. The young, cocky upstart trying to upstage the veteran leader.


They literally did the exact same segment when MJF gave Jericho the portrait of himself. Literally what Rock did.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Trophies said:


> Are people really complaining about how Cody and Brandi announced their child lol


Nobody gives a fuck, it's so self serving and cringeworthy.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mention the fucking baby again, announcers.

Holy fuck.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Trophies said:


> Are people really complaining about how Cody and Brandi announced their child lol


I mean if you're going to do something publically... expect the public to have an opinion on it?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nobody gives a fuck, it's so self serving and cringeworthy.


You're such a bitter fuck, Jesus.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If they want to make Jade Cargill a monster heel now, she could break Brandi's other arm.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

is it Cody or Shaq the father?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> You're such a bitter fuck, Jesus.


Bro, announce it and move the fuck on. We don't need the ring announcer going on about "HE'S THE FUTURE FATHER" and the announcers talking about his fucking psychology because his wife is pregnant.

Yes, congrats. Yes, cool you're having a kid. Nobody gives that much of a fuck that we need to hear about it six fucking times.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This match is boring. Damn what a dull show.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> Is Brandi pregnant?
> 
> Edit: congrats to the Rhodes! They will inherit thr wrestling business.


If so its about time


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Can’t wait for AEW to book the battle of the babies.

Baby Moxley vs Baby Rhodes.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Cody and Brandi are all about putting themselves over. Blows my mind that some wrestlers haven’t lost their shit yet backstage...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Alright_Mate said:


> Can’t wait for AEW to book the battle of the babies.
> 
> Baby Moxley vs Baby Rhodes.


Baby Rhodes will no doubt go over with Brandi in the fucking corner.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

They should have just announced there would be half a year with no Brandi. Instant ratings!


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Will Baby Brandi get a EVP role at birth?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Bro, announce it and move the fuck on.


Take your own advice lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Stealing Moxley's baby thunder lol


Exactly. 


Chip Chipperson said:


> Nobody gives a fuck that Brandi is pregnant? What the fuck?!
> 
> Yes, congratulations. We don't need a fucking heroes welcome for "The Father" Cody Rhodes. Fuck off with this fucking bullshit.
> 
> Holy shit.





Chip Chipperson said:


> Nobody gives a fuck, it's so self serving and cringeworthy.





Chip Chipperson said:


> Bro, announce it and move the fuck on. We don't need the ring announcer going on about "HE'S THE FUTURE FATHER" and the announcers talking about his fucking psychology because his wife is pregnant.
> 
> Yes, congrats. Yes, cool you're having a kid. Nobody gives that much of a fuck that we need to hear about it six fucking times.


Cody’s “go away heat” has grown to the level that he has pissed off Chip.

TELL EM, @Chip Chipperson!


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

I loved it when Austin, Rock and HHH all brought up their significant others pregnancy.

That's what drew those millions of viewers.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Fathers Day Bash: Cody vs Mox


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

.christopher. said:


> I loved it when Austin, Rock and HHH all brought up their significant others pregnancy.
> 
> That's what drew those millions of viewers.


At most it should have been a quick announcement by the announcers. "We here at AEW want to wish Brandi and Cody all the best. We've recently found out that Brandi is pregnant. Congratulations guys"

Instead we've got a fucking camera crew and 5 mentions by the announcers. NOBODY cares this much except Cody, Brandi, their friends and family.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

10s of thousands of submissions?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cody with more TV time in this match than Darby “THE TV CHAMPION SO NATURALLY HES ON TV A LOT” Allin has had since “going over”.

FUCK YOU, CODY RHHHODES!!!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Jeez I wonder who will win this match by the way? Already gone entirely too long.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Lol excalibur is just making shit up I swear 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

you know how sensitive she is about social media criticism. If she's not pregnant and has all these people asking, she's going to lose it


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Will Cody bleed in this match?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Is there a reason for Cody v Angelico that I missed or are we back to the frigid booking


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Jeez I wonder who will win this match by the way? Already gone entirely too long.


Gotta love Darby getting that rub and being made to feel so importantly since “going over” this sack of shit.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Angelico took shots at Cody on the Waiting Room couple weeks ago on Dark


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Cody baby announcement will get more tv time than Lance Archer


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Angelico has some sweet counters. Decent match.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Is Cody becoming a father?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> If they want to make Jade Cargill a monster heel now, she could break Brandi's other arm.


Break the womb baby's arm


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mention the fucking father thing again.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Is Cody becoming a father?


If they mentioned it, I missed it


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Oh look! Mr Psychology is able to run up the top rope literally 15 seconds after he had supposedly twisted his knee and got stuck in a leg submission.

I hope others in this company can take it so seriously.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Tazzs kid has the same chin as diamante 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

How much of a scumbag do you need to be to shit on peoples annoucing that they're going to have a baby.....


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The only thing I care about is how this will affect the Jade Cargill angle.*


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mention the fucking father thing again. That's fucking 8 times now.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

CtrlAltDel said:


> Angelico took shots at Cody on the Waiting Room couple weeks ago on Dark


Okay thanks. It was a genuine question so I appreciate it.



La Parka said:


> Is Cody becoming a father?


I thought he already did when he pulled the TNT belt out of his ass?


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> At most it should have been a quick announcement by the announcers. "We here at AEW want to wish Brandi and Cody all the best. We've recently found out that Brandi is pregnant. Congratulations guys"
> 
> Instead we've got a fucking camera crew and 5 mentions by the announcers. NOBODY cares this much except Cody, Brandi, their friends and family.


But that's the sensible thing to do, and this is AEW.

In fact, I don't remember them ever bringing up HHH's and Stephanie's first pregnancy on TV. Probably because, at the time, they were focused on putting on a wrestling show. Maybe.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Gee...I wonder what is going to happen...


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Mention the fucking father thing again. That's fucking 8 times now.


Maybe they could get Sting to mention it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> How much of a scumbag do you need to be to shit on peoples annoucing that they're going to have a baby.....


I don't need it mentioned 8 fucking times on a wrestling show. Mention it once, move the fuck on.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

LOL bdons gonna have a heart attack

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Team Tazz turning face with this promo.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Time for Sting to chase away all the heels with the bat.*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

But yeah, this Sting stuff isn’t directly tied to Cody.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Mention the fucking father thing again. That's fucking 8 times now.












SAY DAD AGAIN


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Omg why are they running from a 61 year old retired wrestler? Lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sting needs to bust some heads with that bat.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Team Tazz can take Sting if they read his injury report. There must be creative control here.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Use the force, Lu...errr...use the bat, Sting.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Love that music though 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I used to like Cody Rhodes but I fucking hate this guy now. Tony constantly repeating the "It's Stingggg!" line and Sting running off 5 guys.

Fuck sake.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cody *The American Father" Rhodes


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Please don't let this segment end with sting congratulating Cody on his new baby


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

If Sting mentions the fucking baby I'll have a meltdown


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

gotta be the easiest money Sting has ever made.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I like Sting’s entrance music


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Thank god.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I would pop if Cody came out like this tho


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Sting didnt hear codys pregnant?


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

RUMOR: Sting the father of Brandi baby. He appears only during Cody’s segments trying to break the bad news.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Episode will probably end with a gender reveal.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The only thing I care about is how this will affect the Jade Cargill angle.*


If I was to guess, she will either still be involved in anything involving Shaq (if it still happens) or she’ll be hanging around with Vickie and Nyla Rose while they think of ways to spotlight her.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Now that Tony is aware, his delivery on "it's Sting!!!!" Is different


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sting's full time deal means they're going to really drag out his angle/motive like when he feuded with the NWO. The wink to Cody was probably significant somehow.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Now that Tony is aware, his delivery on "it's Sting!!!!" Is different


Too much of a good thing 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cody has legit go away heat. The transformation to HHH is almost complete.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Audio issues again on a taped segment? Seriously...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

When is Darby gonna start flying down from the rafters?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Now that Tony is aware, his delivery on "it's Sting!!!!" Is different


Typical AEW absolutely smashing the same thing down our throats because it worked once. Don't worry, Chris Jericho is on commentary to scream and shout in 2 weeks.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The only thing I care about is how this will affect the Jade Cargill angle.*


They already ran an angle last week replacing Brandi with Serena Deeb


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why is Miro dressed like a Christmas tree?


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

When you hear Tony Schiavone say “It’s Stinnnnng” he’s referring to Brandi baby being Stinnnng


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Trophies said:


> Are people really complaining about how Cody and Brandi announced their child lol


Yes. 

This place is awful


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Eddie Kingston should just talk for the last 15 mins of the first hour.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

It does show you how nerdy these people running this company are when they actually make Tony's "sting " announcement part of the show


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Counting God as an enemy lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> Yes.
> 
> This place is awful


Again, it's not that they announced it, it's how many times they said it.

But yes, you guys will twist it.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Finally something good


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lana needs to reign Miro in on his fashion sense.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Alright_Mate said:


> Episode will probably end with a gender reveal.


Holy fuck... thats 100% gonna happen once they find out if they havent already. Pain.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I hate this motherfucker, too. Calling God an enemy? I’m not even religious, but that shit is fucking ignorant.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Eddie Kingston should rename himself as Drunk Uncle Eddie.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Moooooore brawwwwwwls! Yayyyyyt


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

murderhawk


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

PACCCCC!!!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

PAC!!!


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Oh shit!!!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> I hate this motherfucker, too. Calling God an enemy? I’m not even religious, but that shit is fucking ignorant.


It is because he did not even show up when he was HBK's tag partner. Lifetime heel.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Why do the faces have more people than the heels?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Is it death square now?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Men fighting. The first good thing on this show.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bdon said:


> I hate this motherfucker, too. Calling God an enemy? I’m not even religious, but that shit is fucking ignorant.


He doing his job when you hot!


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

The hilarious responses in this thread have been more entertaining than the show itself


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

El Triángulo de la Muerte vs. The Jobber, the Baker and the Candlestick Maker!!


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Bunny had her mask on for like 1 second hahahahaha, why bring it at all


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Geeee said:


> They already ran an angle last week replacing Brandi with Serena Deeb


*Shaq had a sit-down interview with Brandi though.*


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

PAC and Archer...good shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

bdon said:


> I hate this motherfucker, too. Calling God an enemy? I’m not even religious, but that shit is fucking ignorant.


"Its still real to me, dammit!"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Why do the faces have more people than the heels?


I think everybody are heels here


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I want to fucking cut out excalibur's tongue


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> He doing his job when you hot!


No, that’s go away heat.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Shaq had a sit-down interview with Brandi though.*


Of course she did. Brandi has to be on TV with the celebrities.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Special Christmas match lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Dustin needs to relax a little.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I think everybody are heels here


Madness


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Archer should have murdered Pac


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm down for Dustin/Uno.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

How many random people are they going to put Eddie Kingston with until they realize people want stereotypes


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Dustin still getting tv time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Holy s***, I didn't know Goldust had that in him after watching him for 22 years.*


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Freshly Geeeeeek!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Holy s***, I didn't know Goldust had that in him after watching him for 22 years.*


Dustin still a top level promo.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Featuring Freshly Squashed OC.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Who are these geeks flipping around with this week?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Dustin's promo was good. His dipshit brother could learn a lot from him.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

What’s the Flip count for this match? Over/under 5?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

CtrlAltDel said:


> Dustin still getting tv time.


Must be nice having the book and the co-owner of your wrestling school formatting the show.

Who were the Rhodes’ brothers without the book again?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

CtrlAltDel said:


> What’s the Flip count for this match? Over/under 5?


Single digits are too low


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CtrlAltDel said:


> What’s the Flip count for this match? Over/under 5?


Way over.


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard (Nov 30, 2020)

Dustin still got that fire in em


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Over 5. JR will die inside.

This is your match to prevent people from turning over also.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Best friends theme song is a banger.







*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Dustin's promo was good. His dipshit brother could learn a lot from him.


I think the baby announcement is hurting Cody's confidence. 

He did just become a new father after all. Not sure if ya heard.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol we're ripping this apart tonight


----------



## EyeFoxUp (Apr 9, 2020)

WrestleFAQ said:


> I just realized they're copying the Farooq/Rock storyline from The Nation of Domination for this Jericho/MJF stuff. The young, cocky upstart trying to upstage the veteran leader.


Welcome aboard! It really clicked for me with the gifts and framed picture awhile back.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> I think the baby announcement is hurting Cody's confidence.
> 
> He did just become a new father after all. Not sure if ya heard.


Well this comes out of nowhere!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

La Parka said:


> I think the baby announcement is hurting Cody's confidence.
> 
> He did just become a new father after all. Not sure if ya heard.


I bet it gets announced again at some point before the end of the show.

"Thanks for tuning into Dynamite ladies and gentlemen! Congratulations to Cody and Brandi on being parents!"


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

bdon said:


> Must be nice having the book and the co-owner of your wrestling school formatting the show.
> 
> Who were the Rhodes’ brothers without the book again?


Cody sledgehammer is QT


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If the company wasn't so overloaded on heels, I'd love an insane Dustin run with a Two Face gimmick or something. He's 10x better than Matt Hardy.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Private Flight on TV again


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Did Brandon Cutler get removed from this match after taking shots at JR? You love to see instant karma.*


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Lana needs to reign Miro in on his fashion sense.


Poor guy has just lost it since Lana left him for this


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Cody 5 milliseconds after hearing Moxley is going to be a dad


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Dustin's promo was good. His dipshit brother could learn a lot from him.


_sobs_

I’m so proud of you.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Speaking of driving things into the ground of course we pan the crowd singing Judas because that wasn't old ten fucking months ago.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Freshly Bored


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I’m with OC. Just put on headphones and leave me alone.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

When the interviewer brought up The Dark Order telling Dustin he's the third most-important Rhodes, and Dustin said they're wrong, I was 100% expecting him to say he's now fourth with the new baby.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Now Orange Cassidy taking the piss.

I don't know how much more of this I can put up with. This is fucking garbage.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Shock Street said:


> Cody 5 milliseconds after hearing Moxley is going to be a dad
> 
> View attachment 94915


Hahaha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Did Brandon Cutler get removed from this match after taking shots at JR? You love to see instant karma.*


I think cuz Wardlow was removed.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Welcome to the Big Leagues Bryan Flyin


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

This match is gonna suckkkk

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shock Street said:


> Cody 5 milliseconds after hearing Moxley is going to be a dad
> 
> View attachment 94915


HAHA Yahoo Answers!!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I can hear the channel changing. Literally no reason to be having 12 fucking man tag matches on free TV. It’s a hard watch even during Survivor Series, and that’s a legacy match!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This has been an awful show so far. Hopefully hour 2 is good.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Who wants to bet Cody and Brandi are having twins


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

High Risk Move 1.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

bdon said:


> I can hear the channel changing. Literally no reason to be having 12 fucking man tag matches on free TV. It’s a hard watch even during Survivor Series, and that’s a legacy match!


And those are elimination at least you eventually get less of a cluster fuck 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Is this not an elimination match? This is going to be a 20 minute four finger stink as Cornette said.
I'm here for the cluster fucking.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CtrlAltDel said:


> Who wants to bet Cody and Brandi are having twins


Needs to one up Mox. He is having the ACE babies.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Best Friends with their Spirit Squad


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sammy is such a gem.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

When did PWG get a show on Wednesday nights?


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

How good Sammy Guevara can be? Not as good as Matt Hardy will ever be.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Hmmm Griff Garrison compared to Edge?

I can actually see it. Griff could be a good heel.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Okay JR, I know some people expected you to bury the talent in the ring and you have to remind those fools you're a professional, but you don't have to oversell Sammy by comparing him to Eddie Guerrero.*


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Again, it's not that they announced it, it's how many times they said it.
> 
> But yes, you guys will twist it.


How many times, twice? 

You whine about everything, nobody needs to twist that.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Imagine this episode being in front of a crowd in Chicago. I’d ask for a refund.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jesus Christ.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Commercial break brawl.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh boy...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> How many times, twice?
> 
> You whine about everything, nobody needs to twist that.


8 times.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

The Inner Circle has seriously gotta go its holding EVERYONE in it back at this point


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

This show fucking sucks. Way to piss on any of the remaining new viewers. 800k viewers


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

12 angry men and one woman trying to keep it from turning into a Texas tornado.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This show if lucky, will get around 800-830,000 if i had to call it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Trent is a moron.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bdon said:


> This show fucking sucks. Way to piss on any of the remaining new viewers. 800k viewers


Agree. It's been awful as fuck. Are they trying to out-dull Raw of this week? They are doing good so far with that.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I cannot emphasize enough how much I hate these spotfest cluster matches. I hope JR calls them clustering quails.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Imagine this episode being in front of a crowd in Chicago. I’d ask for a refund.


Nah, they wouldn't deserve a refund. They know it's AEW and know they're in for an outlaw mudshow with money.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

bdon said:


> This show fucking sucks. Way to piss on any of the remaining new viewers. 800k viewers


I made a Luther/Matt Sydal face and my 3rd eye told me we're getting a 750k total viewership tomorrow


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Khan has all the damn money in the world to create a great weekly wrestling show that is TV14 and this is what we get...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Anyone notice Sammy and MJF being friendly and whispering to each other on the apron? #cahoots


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

bdon said:


> This show fucking sucks. Way to piss on any of the remaining new viewers. 800k viewers


I have to agree. This show's belly is dragging painfully. All these long matches with indie guys, and Miro is working Dark. Wtf. How can this be? Pac is present too, and he has no match either. Wtf.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339380922261655553
Did you guys know Brandi is pregnant?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm actually kinda liking this clusterfuck match


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


All we need now is something like this


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This segment started 17 minutes ago I think...


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm tapping out. Just had to kill the hour until boxing on FS1 started.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Top Flight is slick with their moves. Great addition to the roster.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow what a shitmatch. Glad it's over. Long and dull


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I do want Griff to get a proper storyline and see what he can do. They could have something there.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339380922261655553
> Did you guys know Brandi is pregnant?



They would rather fuel their own personal ego than put on a good wrestling show. Tony is an idiot if cody is here in 5 years


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

We saw this exact same "Easy win" thing a few months ago with Cabana and Dark Order...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was not the F10 more like the F1. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> They would rather fuel their own personal ego than put on a good wrestling show. Tony is an idiot if cody is here in 5 years


Well it sounds like he wants to be in politics by then. Murrica fucked for sure


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Thunder Rosa, finally something worthwhile to see


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cutting off Marvez always gets someone more over with me. I love Thunder Rosa.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Coming back soon (and you know it...)


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Thunder Rosa can actually promo. Sign her.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Britt vs Thunder Rosa is good. I like that.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Dustin Rhodes, Eddie Kingston and Thunder Rosa have been the best part of the show. All former NWA Wrestler, no surprise...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Thunder Rosa can actually promo. Sign her.


Yep that was a good promo.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> This has been an awful show so far. Hopefully hour 2 is good.


*It's pretty much what we expected. NXT is not much better at the moment. I just had to see the cluster fuck so I can laugh at Jim Cornette's reactions to everything. *


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

THEY BADLY need to form a latino stable with all these gems.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think that Thunder Rosa just dropped that she was signed?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Britt Baker is so sexy


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Tony with his weekly “bitch” drop lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Back, hurry back...


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Rosa and Baker with a solid segment.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Oh, way to pickup the pace: 40+ year old Kazarian and 50-year old Daniels!

Goddamn these people fucking suck at weekly television.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Dustin Rhodes, Eddie Kingston and Thunder Rosa have been the best part of the show. All former NWA Wrestler, no surprise...


all promos and not tag team snoozefests


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Here is the next wft booking decision of the night. Why weren't SCU in the clusterfuk with Inner Circle? They are the ones who were doing an angle with Jericho.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Cut to commercial during a Daniels promo.

This fucking company...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Britt Baker and Thunder Rosa continue to be highlights of the show. The rest of the roster can learn from them.*


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

This show is just background noise to me while I play video games

Only thing that made me pause my game was the pointless appearance by Sting


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I am hoping this match will be good at least.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Shleppy said:


> This show is just background noise to me while I play video games
> 
> Only thing that made me pause my game was the pointless appearance by Sting


He was there to congratulate Cody RHHHodes on his new baby.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Another tag match btw boys. Yall ready?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Back, hurry back...
> View attachment 94917


She sucked too


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

I love you CD



bdon said:


> Oh, way to pickup the pace: 40+ year old Kazarian and 50-year old Daniels!
> 
> Goddamn these people fucking suck at weekly television.


Kaz is like an 18 year old compared to Matt god damn Hardy


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

midgetlover69 said:


> Another tag match btw boys. Yall ready?


Teddy Long got his Christmas wish.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Daniels is just goofing off during the break to kill time.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Gotta admit, the show is dragging this week. First time I have ever been bored during a Dynamite. Britt Baker and Thunder Rosa’s segment was great though.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I dunno maybe it's because I'm having a good week in general, but I've been entertained by this show.

Although, I did skip a lot of the Cody match to locate the stinky thing in my fridge


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Shock Street said:


> I love you CD
> 
> 
> 
> Kaz is like an 18 year old compared to Matt god damn Hardy


Well, I won’t disagree.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Where have I seen this character before?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305912483836833793*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Gotta admit, the show is dragging this week. First time I have ever been bored during a Dynamite. Britt Baker and Thunder Rosa’s segment was great though.


Besides the brandi is pregnant and will likely be off tv for a while has anything really noteworthy happened?


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Good Promo by Rosa, not a fan of Baker in that segment though. That line about Rosa being ugly and breaking the camera was just too cheesy for me


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Please... neither of them should ever rap again...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Wtf aew feels so out dated lately.im sure wwe is worse


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

A rap battle on a live wrestling show.

FUCK. THIS. COMPANY.

!!!


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Lol I enjoyed the rap battle


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305912483836833793*


Sways listeners have no chill lol. Them vs Riff Raff be the funniest though


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I have work tomorrow morning and this show has just convinced me to make this drink a double.

Lord help me.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Dont quit your day job Frankie


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Did nobody really think there's too much Tag maches here? and a tag match after a 12 man tag is a bit too much?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> A rap battle on a live wrestling show.
> 
> FUCK. THIS. COMPANY.
> 
> !!!


*This was actually a draw in 2004 because it didn't completely suck.*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What a total disaster. This was embarrassing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> A rap battle on a live wrestling show.
> 
> FUCK. THIS. COMPANY.
> 
> !!!


What you got against rap Chip? It's the Rap and Wrestling connection Chip!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Did nobody really think there's too much Tag maches here? and a tag match after a 12 man tag is a bit too much?


Teddy Long is now All Elite.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

@prosperwithdeen , you’ve missed the worst show they have done in months. Pointless fucking garbage after pointless fucking garbage


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Teddy Long is now All Elite.


If Brandi ends up having twins, I will be convinced Teddy Long is the father.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> A rap battle on a live wrestling show.
> 
> FUCK. THIS. COMPANY.
> 
> !!!


John Cena/Kurt Angle and Big Show/John Cena both happened come one now




Firefromthegods said:


> Besides the brandi is pregnant and will likely be off tv for a while has anything really noteworthy happened?


Nope nothing angle worthy at all. They're putting all the lower tier talent on TV tonight. It’s all good though, we got three holiday specials coming up.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

An entire show of tag matches. 

If you stuck with em throughout all of them, you're treated to a Jelly Janella main event.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> What you got against rap Chip? It's the Rap and Wrestling connection Chip!


I don't mind a bit of rap but old mate isn't good neither is Kaz.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW has put all four of their young teams (PP, Top Flight, Acclaimed, Varsity Blondes) on this week. Too many undercarders in matches, my guess is they're planning the big matches for the New Year Smash shows.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> 8 times.


You know, I seriously can't tell if you're being fatuous or if my post literally made you rewind your DVR to go back and literally count how many times it was mentioned.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Max Caster sucked on Grim’s Toy Show and he still sucks now.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

It's funny how a woman's match most of the time takes place during the 9:30 time slot lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> John Cena/Kurt Angle and Big Show/John Cena both happened come one now


That was what? 16 years ago? 17?

We've seen it, Cena was much better.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Gotta admit, the show is dragging this week. First time I have ever been bored during a Dynamite. Britt Baker and Thunder Rosa’s segment was great though.


Back in the day, what was considered great was Austin driving a budweiser truck to the ring.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> It's funny how a woman's match most of the time takes place during the 9:30 time slot lol


Oh god, I forgot we still have a Big Swole match to go.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Too many fucking tag matches, fuckkkkk this. NXT better whip this programs ass today, but they likely wont lmao


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I give no fucks about this match. I was in a good fucking mood man.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Upset alert.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> AEW has put all four of their young teams (PP, Top Flight, Acclaimed, Varsity Blondes) on this week. Too many undercarders in matches, my guess is they're planning the big matches for the New Year Smash shows.


Darby vs Cage will be on one of them probably with Sting at ringside.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That was the only match on the card that looked like it might be good to me....and it was meh.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I don't fucking care.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

These guys are terrible my god


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> A rap battle on a live wrestling show.
> 
> FUCK. THIS. COMPANY.
> 
> !!!


While I agree it's stupid, you clearly do not watch much wrestling to be acting surprised by this stupidity.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Acclaimed with the upset win over SCU damn


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I litteraly muted the TV because I felt embarrassed and there’s not even anyone around me.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

His raps are so fucking awful and forced.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Another fucking example of AEW absolutely force feeding something down the audiences throats. This guy rapped once on Dark and people liked it, now they must do it every week multiple times.

I hate this.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Acclaim >>>>>>>>The Bucks


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> You know, I seriously can't tell if you're being fatuous or if my post literally made you rewind your DVR to go back and literally count how many times it was mentioned.


It might not have been 8, but it was closer to that than 2.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> That was what? 16 years ago? 17?
> 
> We've seen it, Cena was much better.


Cena was better but Castor has been fine, his bars have been decent


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

SCU split coming? Daniels may retire soon IMO.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Rap gimmick was fine in 2003-2004, on the heels of Eminem's "8 Mile" movie. In 2020, this gimmick isn't clicking


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bdon said:


> His raps are so fucking awful and forced.



Everything in aew feels forced lately


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Another fucking example of AEW absolutely force feeding something down the audiences throats. This guy rapped once on Dark and people liked it, now they must do it every week multiple times.
> 
> I hate this.


ITSSSSSSSSSSSS STIIIINNJUDAS IN MY MIND! BITCH.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Top flight sucks


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Acclaimed look like high school jocks picking on middle scoolers. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Cena was better but Castor has been fine, his bars have been decent


The dude was just rapping about periods. He sucks.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

There’s two more goddamn tag matches next week. Jesus fucking Christ. Now Big Swole in a tag match.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Max Caster is one of the worst signings AEW has ever made, I've seen his independent work and the guy is a bigger geek than OC and Marko Stunt.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Back, hurry back...
> View attachment 94917


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ayeee my girl Ivelisse


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This has to be the worst AEW show ive seen this year i believe. Or one of the worst.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I bet the NWA girls save the show despite having to carry Big Swole.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> The Acclaimed look like high school jocks picking on middle scoolers. 🤣🤣🤣


Well that image is never leaving my head now. Spot on.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Just what we needed on a bad episode, a Big Swole match...


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Acclaimed > Fozzy


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

redban said:


> Rap gimmick was fine in 2003-2004, on the heels of Eminem's "8 Mile" movie. In 2020, this gimmick isn't clicking


Rap is way more popular in 2020 than 2003-2004.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Neither big, nor swole.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Glad we are finally getting more tag matches next week! Oh.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

No fucking way. Another shitty tag match LOL


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Latinos are some of the few in my eyes bringing a good product to aew. Coming from a white boy. 

So many people feel so forced and cheesy


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> That was what? 16 years ago? 17?
> 
> We've seen it, Cena was much better.


You know how you were joking sheds might heel turn on you yesterday, praising cena might do it lol. I kid i kid




prosperwithdeen said:


> John Cena/Kurt Angle and Big Show/John Cena both happened come one now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah okay I'm just going to read the results for this one. Thanks mate. May only comment on Omega vs janella


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> 11½11
> It might not have been 8, but it was closer to that than 2.


Groundbreaking stuff here, nice to see you focusing on the big picture as always.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Ivelisse needs to wear this during her matches



https://thumbs2.redgifs.com/OrangeDecentArctichare.webm





https://thumbs2.redgifs.com/SparklingWellmadeDotterel.webm


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> Glad we are finally getting more tag matches next week! Oh.


Aka bloated roster. Need to trim the fat.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm ashamed that the NWA is involved in this shit show.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This whole episode is basically Tony watching RAW Monday and saying "hold my milk."


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Don't worry guys we've got a Joey Janela main event to come!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> You know how you were joking sheds might heel turn on you yesterday, praising cena might do it lol. I kid i kid


Yeah, Cena showing up in AEW would be like one of five things that would make me instantly stop watching.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Rap is way more popular in 2020 than 2003-2004.


Unfortunately it's also significantly worse than it was in 2004 to go with it.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

The ending of Impact last night had me so hyped for tonight's Dynamite, then the first 3 quarters of this show happened...


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The worst episode of RAW this year has been 10x better than this garbage tonight. There’s no way anyone can defend this show.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I've been bitching about the excessive amount of group matches this company contiues to do. This booking sjows they dont have a lot of direction for most people in this company other than a few guys in a long slow story. 

So everyone else is put into meaningless matches. All this talent you could have mink stories with a lot of singles matches


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy Diamanté has a nice booty


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

great ass


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

PavelGaborik said:


> Unfortunately it's also significantly worse than it was in 2004 to go with it.


Eh there's some good shit out there.
Of course the main stream stuff is whatever like y'know it always has been but a lot of good people are doing rap. It's what happens when it becomes the dominant musical genre.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> The worst episode of RAW this year has been 10x better than this garbage tonight. There’s no way anyone can defend this show.


People will. It'd get a 6 or 7 out of 10 from some on here.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hoping for Ivelisse to pin Swole and send her to Dark.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Groundbreaking stuff here, nice to see you focusing on the big picture as always.


Don't get salty because your down play was way off


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Its amazing not one of us are saying tonight is good


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Coming soon...


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> People will. It'd get a 6 or 7 out of 10 from some on here.


I don't think I've ever seen an AEW superfan on this site give any episode lower than a 7.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

La Parka said:


> I don't think I've ever seen an AEW superfan on this site give any episode lower than a 7.


There is one forum that rarely goes under 9.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Max Caster last rap popped me tbh.
Good shit.
They just need to call themselves based and they're /myguys/


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Its amazing not one of us are saying tonight is good


Most of the "AEW can do no wrong" types never watch the show with us live. Weird.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Thomazbr said:


> Eh there's some good shit out there.
> Of course the main stream stuff is whatever like y'know it always has been but a lot of good people are doing rap. It's what happens when it becomes the dominant musical genre.


No. Mainstream rap through the 90's and early 2000's I could actually understand and the lyrics didn't sound like they were written by ten year olds. 

Today's mainstream "rap" is poppy trash.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

So do they think theres an infinite well of people who will come and try the show out? Like how many chances are casual viewers going to give them? You add Sting and 2 weeks later you have a rap about cucks and periods on the same show. I do not understand.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

This show needs Teddy Long to take over and announce, "Tonight's main event is now a tag match with Kenny Omega and Good Brothers against Mox, Sting and... The Undertaker."


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Stone Cold showing up wouldn’t save this show at this point.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


One of the best parts of today.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Derek30 said:


> Holy Diamanté has a nice booty


She gets to eat an even better one every night


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mister Sinister said:


> This show needs Teddy Long to take over, come out and say, "Tonight's main event is now a tag match with Kenny Omega and Good Brothers against Mox, Sting and... The Undertaker."


Sadly, it would probably be made Kenny and oil boy vs Jelly and Kiss.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> People will. It'd get a 6 or 7 out of 10 from some on here.


To be fair prosperwithdeen straight said nothing important happened this week and to only tune in for Kenny vs janella.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They are overkilling the tag stuff. 


shandcraig said:


> Wtf aew feels so out dated lately.im sure wwe is worse


This is as bad as Raw this Monday. I dont recall a more boring AEW show this is the worst ive seen. My two cents.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Stone Cold showing up wouldn’t save this show at this point.


What if he ate Tony Khan


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Innovative move by Serena. Kind of a combo Indian Deathlock Suplex


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Waste of 2 hours


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

PavelGaborik said:


> No. Mainstream rap through the 90's and early 2000's I could actually understand and the lyrics didn't sound like they were written by ten year olds.
> 
> Today's mainstream "rap" is poppy trash.


Most rap songs don't sound like they are written by ten years old.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Im guessing the main event may have something happen but it wont save what has been an awful show.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Unfortunately it's also significantly worse than it was in 2004 to go with it.


Not at all


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> The worst episode of RAW this year has been 10x better than this garbage tonight. There’s no way anyone can defend this show.


Not even close, RAW this week had a storybook segment with an actual live play, a whole lot of Lana,the Elias/R Truth segment, and the Truth/Bray segment lol, AEW has been dull tonight but much better than RAW automatically


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Diamante has a sweet ass


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Diamante carrying this show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Diamante's ass is nice.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Team Ass is bringing the average of this show up. Sucks that Swole won though.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Diamante's ass is overrated you guys.
none of the AEW chicks aew gorgeous.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ugh...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I thought the NWA girls might save this. I was wrong.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Not at all


Yeah sorry but I must strongly disagree. Much bigger fan of DRE, prime Eminem than Lil ___ and the face tat crew who couldn't spit a fucking bar if their life depended on it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Thomazbr said:


> Max Caster last rap popped me tbh.
> Good shit.
> They just need to call themselves based and they're /myguys/


TYBG reference might not be caught.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Thank you for not beating Ivelisse


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Thomazbr said:


> Diamante's ass is overrated you guys.
> none of the AEW chicks gorgeous.


not everyone lives in brazil


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ontop of so many big group matches. the matches themself were sloppy as fuck too


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Diamante's ass needs to shine more on TV. Red Velvet looks like a low budget Brandi and thats not saying something good.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

God, Chuck Taylor is annoying.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

La Parka said:


> not everyone lives in brazil


Man, even then, there's no need to keep lusting over any AEW girls on chat man.
They're really not that pretty.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Meanwhile Shida feuds with cosplay Undertaker.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Diamante's ass is nice.


And this is what she gets to go home to


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Mr316 said:


> The worst episode of RAW this year has been 10x better than this garbage tonight. There’s no way anyone can defend this show.


As someone who made the mistake of watching on monday I'm not sure I'd go _that_ far... But yeah Dynamite has been pretty shit tonight... 

I have nothing against him nor have a problem with him like some people do but really says something about Dynamite tonight when the best thing that could happen to remotely elevate this shitshow is a Rich Swann attack.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Thomazbr said:


> Man, even then, there's no need to keep lusting over any AEW girls on chat man.
> They're really not that pretty.


This show has been so bad we have to grab onto what we can (pun intended).


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Thomazbr said:


> Diamante's ass is overrated you guys.
> *none of the AEW chicks aew gorgeous.*


Britt Baker is hot imo


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NOBODY GIVES A FUCK ABOUT KIP AND PENELOPE'S WEDDING!

HOLY FUCK


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEW dropped the ball with Jungle Boy when he had a chance to win the diamond ring.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Think i just lost a lot of brain cells watching this


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Main event has to be a squash. It should be a squash...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OH YAY they added a Marko match next week.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

More fucking tag matches!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redban said:


> Britt Baker is hot imo


Agree


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Ivelisse also has a nice ass. She just needs to show it lol


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Meanwhile Shida feuds with cosplay Undertaker.


I hate you for putting the image of undertaker crawling on all fours in my head


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What’s the point of signing Sting if this the product you want to showcase? 😂


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

They've got a hype package featuring Marko Stunt getting the better of people.

I'm close...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoa a wrestling promo breaking out on this clown show. Was not prepared for that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> NOBODY GIVES A FUCK ABOUT KIP AND PENELOPE'S WEDDING!
> 
> HOLY FUCK


Just Miro.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Holy fuck I'm like 20 minutes behind I can't believe there's another tag match 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

redban said:


> Britt Baker is hot imo


Eh.
She is very charlotte-esque imo.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That FTR promo reminded me of Attitude Era shoot promos where they'd interrupt segments and talk about how bullshit they are.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice heated promo from FTR


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Next week looks like shit too. I may watch NXT live next week. I havent done that in ages.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> OH YAY they added a Marko match next week.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

FTR is a breath of fresh air. Nice to see some seriousness.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

PAC vs. the Jobber. Yay...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Marko Stunt on a "special show"


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

I want a retired legend manager to follow me around. I feel left out. Anyone want to chip in and hire Ronnie Garvin or Bob Backlund to follow us around at work.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh, god. Janela and Kiss.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Now we get Sonny Kiss twerking. 

This show has been absolutely inexcusably terrible.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This show is worse than the Jaguars.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Jibly janela looks like a parody


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Well if there was anyone still left from the high rating bump in the last few weeks, they are gone after seeing Jelly and his trash can.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Apparently this match had some build to it on the interwebs. Why haven't we seen what that build was?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Kill him, Kenny.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like this match will be pretty short as I'm sure Kenny has shenanigans planned too


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mr316 said:


> This show is worse than the Jaguars.


WHOA WHOA.

Well, it’s close. The Jaguars are on another level of suck, however.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Man. This is making me question if wrestling is dead. Joey fn Janela is main eventing in a garbage match against Kenny Omega as his first big title defense.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Derek30 said:


> WHOA WHOA.
> 
> Well, it’s close. The Jaguars are on another level of suck, however.


This show is like watching a game between the Jags and the Jets.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Am I the only one blown away by how bad this show is? Like why and how...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> Now we get Sonny Kiss twerking.
> 
> This show has been absolutely inexcusably terrible.


So let me get this straight they put a newly turned heel in Omega against a poor half-ass face of Janela and who are we supposed to cheer for?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Cody is going to be tired as fuck from a new born . Hopefully this means he will be stepping down a bit on his shit vision


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It is amazing they had such a great episode just two weeks ago and manage to follow that up with last week and the garbage level stuff this week.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Shut the fuck up about ratings. HOLY FUCKING SHIT!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cleaner time~!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Yeah sorry but I must strongly disagree. Much bigger fan of DRE, prime Eminem than Lil ___ and the face tat crew who couldn't spit a fucking bar if their life depended on it.


Dre doesn't even write his own bars lol. Em is cool, but he's the generic I don't really keep up with rap reference. Like even the mumble rap talk is kind of out of date. Folk are on Freddie Gibbs and folk like the rappers on Griselda records (Benny The Butcher, Conway The Machine, and Westside Gunn). As they do lyrical street rap.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Am I the only one blown away by how bad this show is? Like why and how...


It's been dreadful. Congrats for lasting this long.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow, the champ actually WEARING the belt properly!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL Tony with the line of the night


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Even this entrance feels forced but hey it goes with a douche heel


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Schiavone is the only good thing about this god damn show.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

One belt to rule ‘em all...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That blonde cleaner girl... 😳


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Excalibur literally felt the need to interrupt Callis to make sure he did not miss calling a tope. haha.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Tony "kiss my ass" saved the show 😂😂😂


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Joey Janela is getting the better of the World Champion.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Don Callis is incredible on the mic.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Giro, Tope con GIRO.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Omega face turn


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

I love Schiavone hahahaha. Him telling Callis hell no was great


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

this show needs a writer


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Tony going back to back with the best lines.

"Impact viewers going from 1 to 6"

"Kiss my ass"

He should battle rap Caster


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Reminds me of The Rock pausing to get on commentary as a heel heh.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This is a fucking joke.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Heel Kenny is freaking awesome.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

He will always be face to me.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Making fun of the dumb pig tails popped me.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Somebody go attack Kenny we need Joey as champ for a week!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Omega pulling a Roman with the taunting/talking.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jim Cornette's going to be pissed about this one 😂*


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Dre doesn't even write his own bars lol. Em is cool, but he's the generic I don't really keep up with rap reference. *Like even the mumble rap talk is kind of out of date.* Folk are on Freddie Gibbs and folk like the rappers on Griselda records (Benny The Butcher, Conway The Machine, and Westside Gunn). As they do lyrical street rap.


I mean, you can say that but at the end of the day rainbow rat is drawing more views/streams than all of the guys you mentioned combined. 

I've never even heard of half the guys you mentioned quite honestly.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Joey can't even sell an ass kicking.

I hope this is the end of him.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Callis is absolutely making Omega


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Of course Janela kicked out, lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Janela getting severely buried


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

No not the cookie sheet! That's Red Velvet's signature weapon!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Somebody go attack Kenny we need Joey as champ for a week!


That heel turn from you out of nowhere.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

The show has sucked but this heel combo of Don Callis and Kenny Omega is excellent


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Jim Cornette's going to be pissed about this one 😂*


I am not sure Jim will be able to make it this far in the episode.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Good Brothers incoming...


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> One of the best parts of today.


It's stupid to have one of your most dominant people being punked like this. AEW does not know how to book Thunder Rosa.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Jelly really put your new top star through a table?

cmon


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Murder both of them!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I want story, not meaningless 2 hour indy show


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why is Jelly not dead yet?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Joey Janela is competitive with Kenny.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

"If Joey Janela wins this he'll get a shot at Omega's AEW World Championship" (or something like that)
Did commentary fuck up? Or did they bait and switch and advertise a title match that isn't even a title match?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Janela looking like the geek that he is.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> I mean, you can say that but at the end of the day rainbow rat is drawing more views/streams than all of the guys you mentioned combined.
> 
> I've never even heard of half the guys you mentioned quite honestly.


6ix9ine gas surprisingly feel off since he got out. But Freddie Gibbs got nominated for a Grammy for his album Alfredo. Check em out if you're more bar oriented.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> I am not sure Jim will be able to make it this far in the episode.


*I guarantee he will spend at least 10 minutes talking about this Kenny Olivier match.*


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Joey Janela is competitive with Kenny.


He landed about 3 moves and lost in five minutes sir.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Those V Triggers look violent as fuck


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Kenny just wrestled a 60-40 match with Janela.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> That heel turn from you out of nowhere.


I fuck with Joey been a fan


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I like that they have kept Moxley away, his comeback will be a lot more exciting


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Joey Janela is competitive with Kenny.


In what world was that competitive? I mean he kicked out but he got his ass kicked in hard and barely got anything in.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I mean, a Kenny/PAC rematch sounds good.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> 6ix9ine gas surprisingly feel off since he got out. But Freddie Gibbs got nominated for a Grammy for his album Alfredo. Check em out if you're more bar oriented.


Not that I listen to him, but I heard he released a song that completely blew up upon release. 

I will definitely check out some Freddie as I'd absolutely love to discover some new guys who can spit.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fenix vs Omega, inject it into my veins.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh shit. Give me Omega/PAC tho.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> He landed about 3 moves and lost in five minutes sir.


Must. Defend. AEW.

He had control of the match for about 3 minutes.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Why is Callis' mic even kept on


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I love tony schiavone

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Gallows and Anderson were not even there. 😂


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Damn I love Fenix but I thought we were getting Penta/Kenny at least.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

somerandomfan said:


> In what world was that competitive? I mean he kicked out but he got his ass kicked in hard and barely got anything in.


He put him through a fucking table. What on earth do you mean?!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I am going to say it again: schizophrenic booking.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

somerandomfan said:


> In what world was that competitive? I mean he kicked out but he got his ass kicked in hard and barely got anything in.


Putting someone through a table is now barely getting anything in. 

lmao


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Well... Omega/Fenix should be good, this show however was complete shit...

Also huge missed opportunity that Swann and MCMG didn't try to get some revenge after last night...


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Pac is so sick

Kenny was waaaaay to over the top at the end there

Bad ep seeya next week


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

What an absolutely nothing show.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So who’s gonna defend this show?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Not that I listen to him, but I heard he released a song that completely blew up upon release.
> 
> I will definitely check out some Freddie as I'd absolutely love to discover some new guys who can spit.


Yeah, each subsequent song has done worse besides the Nicki one. 

But yeah look for Freddie Gibbs and Griselda Records.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Man, when did PAC get so good on the mic? I could see him as an eventual AEW champion


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Putting someone through a table is now barely getting anything in.
> 
> lmao


Today's generation of fans just don't understand wrestling. They're too used to outlaw mudshow clusterfucks.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The most uninspiring episode that I’ve seen AEW produce.

Omega is the only person worth watching atm.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Can we please never see Jelly and Sonny again?


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Man, when did PAC get so good on the mic? I could see him as an eventual AEW champion


Since he turned heel in the WWE. He's the best talent on this roster.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The ending PAC segment, the Britt Baker/Thunder Rosa segment, and the Eddie Kingston segments were all good but the rest of the show was weak tonight. A lot of low-tier talent this week. Nothing really happened angle wise either.* Overall 4/10*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Man, when did PAC get so good on the mic? I could see him as an eventual AEW champion


PAC is one of the best they have, So glad he is back.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Alright_Mate said:


> The most uninspiring episode that I’ve seen AEW produce.
> 
> Omega is the only person worth watching atm.


I mean, Omega had to give everyone a year and a half head start.

Kenny’s about to lap them.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I liked the Thunder Rosa/Britt Baker stuff, The Omega/Callis combination is great and I thought the opening 6-man was good. Love Hangman's offense (although taken in context there was a lot of multi-man stuff tonight)


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What a crap episode overall. Looked like crap on paper and was executed even worse. That was honestly their first episode that really felt like a full time job to get through like RAW usually does. Whoever put together the last two shows needs to not have any power to do anything.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I knew the card was insanely weak but they usually pull a couple interesting angles out for their weak card shows, but this was ass. You hit a million and you follow it up with this? Cmon man.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

La Parka said:


> Putting someone through a table is now barely getting anything in.
> 
> lmao


Nice, damaging move but still one move at the end of the day. 

Janela didnt get in a single move after the table spot and was finished two minutes later. Janela is an unathletic geek who's only there for spots. I could see Kenny rolling out of the way to avoid the damage, but it is what it is. 

That match was anything but competitive either way.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Janela getting a couple of spots on Kenny in a main event in his specialty match is really not worth bitching over compared to some of the dour stuff on the show. Whole main event segment was well done, although kinda disappointed the Good Brothers didn't appear after the tease.

Watch Kenny vs. Janela from last year then this and it'll highlight Kenny's growth as a dominant force. Using Callis as Kenny's mouthpiece is proving to be a great choice.

Disappointing show though, and I'm someone who enjoys Dynamite nearly every week. Every week, each segment has a match time/format that you can predict to the minute, right down to Excalibur saying 'if this match continues to the break, we'll stay with you in picture in picture'. I really wish they'd create alternate templates.

I have no problems with tags/trios matches, unlike some here, because it means saving big singles matches (and some here have accused AEW of hot-shotting, but in fact they're quite restrained on big singles matches). But there needs to be a better context. Tonight they threw four green young teams on to the same show, which is an example of overkill. Fans need to process these young teams one by one or else they just mesh together. There's not a huge difference between Private Party and Top Flight for example. The Acclaimed have a bit more of a character, but... well, I expect they'll be back on Dark after next week.

The New Year's shows are shaping up well though, with Kenny vs. Fenix for the title and probably Darby vs. Cage for the TNT belt.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Worst show in months undoubtedly. I've spent more time talking to other posters about rap music and making fun of Chip than actually watching the show. 

Gonna need another 10 drinks to forget about that mess. Hopefully next week is better, it certainly couldn't be worse.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Janela getting a couple of spots on Kenny in a main event in his specialty match is really not worth bitching over compared to some of the dour stuff on the show. Whole main event segment was well done, although kinda disappointed the Good Brothers didn't appear after the tease.
> 
> Watch Kenny vs. Janela from last year then this and it'll highlight Kenny's growth as a dominant force. Using Callis as Kenny's mouthpiece is proving to be a great choice.
> 
> ...


With the way they do things sometimes, I would not be surprised at all if the Good Brothers DID come out after and they end up posting it randomly on Youtube vs their actual show.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He put him through a fucking table. What on earth do you mean?!





La Parka said:


> Putting someone through a table is now barely getting anything in.
> 
> lmao


I mean that was the most he did the whole match, and even then Kenny still got up for 2 V-Triggers and a One Winged Angel after that anyway. I'm not trying to say getting poison-rana'd and being put through a table is a complete nothing (as much as a lot of modern matches try to make you think) but in terms of the whole match that was pretty much 80/20 for Omega is more what I was going for.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Worst show in months undoubtedly. I've spent more time talking to other posters about rap music and making fun of Chip than actually watching the show.
> 
> Gonna need another 10 drinks to forget about that mess. Hopefully next week is better, it certainly couldn't be worse.


Marko is in a match next week. It actually could be worse.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Just finished, the ending was ok.

I actually fast forwarded part of the women's match and the entire 12 man.

First time I've done that.

3/10
Way too fucking many tag matches. First one was fine, scu one was fine. Cody match was meh



Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Marko is in a match next week. It actually could be worse.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> Marko is in a match next week. It actually could be worse.


Sonny and Janela involved in the Main Event this week, Marko next week. 

Nice to see AEW going back to their roots of being awful


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why are they doing Darby vs. Cage so soon? How does Cage lose that and still be treated like a legit beast?


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

somerandomfan said:


> I mean that was the most he did the whole match, and even then Kenny still got up for 2 V-Triggers and a One Winged Angel after that anyway. I'm not trying to say getting poison-rana'd and being put through a table is a complete nothing (as much as a lot of modern matches try to make you think) but in terms of the whole match that was pretty much 80/20 for Omega is more what I was going for.


why even have that spot though? It does nothing. Nobody wants to see joey janela of all people look good


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

WHERES THE FUCKING STORYLINES. WHY did you have sting come out 2 weeks in a row with cody doing fuck all.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

midgetlover69 said:


> why even have that spot though? It does nothing. Nobody wants to see joey janela of all people look good


That's my question as well, could have just hit the OWA and ended it there instead of putting that in.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> He landed about 3 moves and lost in five minutes sir.


He literally beat the guy while doing commentary for his own match. Come in folks janela had a 2 matches with janela which went beyond 10 minutes, and hardvore matches are joey's speciality. And he got buried even there people asking for too much 
How much lower can you bring a wrestler when they lose like that in their favorite kind of match lmao.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why are they doing Darby vs. Cage so soon? How does Cage lose that and still be treated like a legit beast?


They have been holding off on Darby vs Cage since before All Out. There would have to be a fu*k finish though.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I am going to have to give it a 2/10. Only points are for Kenny continuing to be good even if the match should have been him murdering Jelly, Team Ass, and the promise of a PAC vs Kenny rematch one day.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> WHERES THE FUCKING STORYLINES. WHY did you have sting come out 2 weeks in a row with cody doing fuck all.


They have no clue when to pounce. Their next PPV isnt until basically March so now that theyve got the title change and Sting out the way you probably wont see anything relevant happen for at least 4 or 5 weeks.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> That's my question as well, could have just hit the OWA and ended it there instead of putting that in.


Because Jelly HAS to do at least three dumb spots in every match. It is the law.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

patpat said:


> He literally beat the guy while doing commentary for his own match. Come in folks janela had a 2 matches with janela which went beyond 10 minutes, and hardvore matches are joey's speciality. And he got buried even there people asking for too much
> How much lower can you bring a wrestler when they lose like that in their favorite kind of match lmao.


Specialty implies being good at them. They are what he likes to do, but he is not good at them. Or anything.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They have been holding off on Darby vs Cage since before All Out. There would have to be a fu*k finish though.



Sting I assume. You know, a 60 year old holding off a bunch of 30 year olds 5 on 1 ( 2 of which are 300 pound freaks) is the type of stuff people rag on Vince for all the time. Just sayin.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

These guys must have a circle jerk backstage after every show. They HAVE to protect everyone. Everyone needs to get their moves in


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

midgetlover69 said:


> These guys must have a circle jerk backstage after every show. They HAVE to protect everyone. Everyone needs to get their moves in


Yup, Nakazawa always brings the oil too.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

2/10 It's up there with one of the top 3 worst AEW shows of 2020. They should be celebrating if they break 800k this week with what they had on tonight.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

They're hotshotting by the way, three big special shows coming up and they're offering Kenny/Penta and Cage/Darby on them. Two matches that could likely be on PPV.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Sting I assume. You know, a 60 year old holding off a bunch of 30 year olds 5 on 1 ( 2 of which are 300 pound freaks) is the type of stuff people rag on Vince for all the time. Just sayin.


In kayfabe the audience still looks at Sting as Sting the character so I'm sure no one would care, they would just pop for Sting swinging his bat. Chasing off heels has never been an issue for mega babyfaces, but coming in and squashing the hottest prospect on the roster like Goldberg did to The Fiend is what people rag on Vince about.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, that was a lot of fun

liked:


Kenny v Janela
Cody v Angelico
Acclaim v SCU
Hangman / DO v Hardy Party
Miro and Archer segments
Britt segment

Skipped through in parts

Women’s tag
12 man

Disliked:

sound issues
no Impact shock
Sting just... coming out

all in all enjoyable

MOTN - Cody v Angelico

B+?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

2/10

Team ass and putting cutler back in the stands are two highlights of the show.

Baker and Rosa were good too.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> In kayfabe the audience still looks at Sting as Sting the character so I'm sure no one would care, they would just pop for Sting swinging his bat. Chasing off heels has never been an issue for mega babyfaces, but coming in and squashing the hottest prospect on the roster like Goldberg did to The Fiend is what people rag on Vince about.



People never just lose themselves in the show and say "oh its Sting it works " when it comes to WWE putting old part timers over young guys. Its just a pretty obvious double standard. Can you imagine the internet if Undertaker came out Monday and punked the Hurt Business by himself then smiled and left? Yeah, you could.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> In kayfabe the audience still looks at Sting as Sting the character so I'm sure no one would care, they would just pop for Sting swinging his bat. Chasing off heels has never been an issue for mega babyfaces, but coming in and squashing the hottest prospect on the roster like Goldberg did to The Fiend is what people rag on Vince about.


how when he just came out last week talking like the homie?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why are they doing Darby vs. Cage so soon? How does Cage lose that and still be treated like a legit beast?


It's not really soon. Cage vs. Darby has been brewing since Cage arrived in AEW as Taz's guy, since Darby turned down Taz. Cage put him in the body bag and threw him around and since then they've had Darby beat Starks, so it makes sense to have Cage vs. Darby now. Actually, compared to many storylines where it's feud for a month then move on, this one has been quite long-term.

My main problem with AEW is how many top talents they have, but the rotation system means a bunch of them always seem to be off-screen and we get young kids on the show who have promise, but are not really ready for national TV. And too many generic undercarders.

Moxley, Cody, Brodie, Archer, PAC, Omega, Hangman, MJF, Jericho, Miro, Darby, Sammy, Jungle Boy, Luchasaurus, Cage, Starks, Kingston, Hager, OC, Wardlow, Dustin, Stiiiiing. Lots of talent and/or name recognition there.

And then a tag division with the Bucks, Lucha Bros, Santana & Ortiz, FTR. These are some of the best teams in the business while Best Friends, Uno & Grayson, Butcher & Blade are good supporting acts. I'm not sold on any of these new teams yet (though I really think Griff & Pillman Jr. have potential), but all of them are being shoehorned on to Dynamite.

But it seems we always end up with a selection of green young guys, average Dark-level wrestlers and undercarders on Dynamite. There is a need for jobbers because you can't have top stars pinning each other every week. But there's a way to do it without flooding the show with guys who have no real value at the moment.

Like the Austin Gunn case. The Gunn Club headlined Dynamite a month or so back with Cody and Austin Gunn got the big pinfall over the Dark Order. This was some sort of feel-good moment or was intended to be, but we've seen nothing of Gunn since - so what was the point? Same goes for QT's big win with Dustin over B&B. I'd happily never see QT on Dynamite again, but he won that match and... what? B&B remain featured talent on Dynamite, QT is nowhere to be found.

My hope is that the new second show will mean a better segregation of talent, but we'll see.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> With the way they do things sometimes, I would not be surprised at all if the Good Brothers DID come out after and they end up posting it randomly on Youtube vs their actual show.


I was about to post this but I don't think they are that dumb 

The opening match thunder n omega were the only saving grace. 
Absolutely loving heel omega who literally doesn't even respect janela while fighting in his field of competence. In hardvore matches janela would bring even the like omega moxley to the long run in the past. Mic segment was peak entertainment. But overall fucking shit show, background noise for me 
They have clearly nothing planned


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

what an absolutely pointless show. Does Tony Khan not understand the word mometum? I knoow hes not used to the Jaguars going on winning streaks but how about a Dynamite win streak? Its like everyone is just content with putting on mediocre shows after a good show. Where the hell is moxley? When steve austin got screwed out of the wwe title he was always there the next night on raw causing havoc because he was pissed.... he didnt just disappear for 2 weeks. Why the hell are goldust and dork order jobbers getting so many matches? literally no one gives a shit. this company pisses me off sometime with the lazy ass insulting booking. If you are only doing 4 ppvs a year than every Dynamite should be must see TV... not this pointless bullshit that aired tonight.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> It's not really soon. Cage vs. Darby has been brewing since Cage arrived in AEW as Taz's guy, since Darby turned down Taz. Cage put him in the body bag and threw him around and since then they've had Darby beat Starks, so it makes sense to have Cage vs. Darby now. Actually, compared to many storylines where it's feud for a month then move on, this one has been quite long-term.
> 
> My main problem with AEW is how many top talents they have, but the rotation system means a bunch of them always seem to be off-screen and we get young kids on the show who have promise, but are not really ready for national TV. And too many generic undercarders.
> 
> ...



I would never put Darby vs. Cage together if Darby is going over. It helps neither guy. Cage loses to a midget, Darby has to have help to win one of his first title defenses. I dont get it.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Specialty implies being good at them. They are what he likes to do, but he is not good at them. Or anything.


In aew , in kayfabe he was presented as THE hard-core guy. I do agree with you lmao, but in kayfabe that's what they decided and he was booked strong in hard-core matches always I guess until tonight


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

No clue how anyone could like Miro.The guys a fucking loser. He also cant even draw on twitch.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

patpat said:


> In aew , in kayfabe he was presented as THE hard-core guy. I do agree with you lmao, but in kayfabe that's what they decided and he was booked strong in hard-core matches always I guess until tonight


It would be like trying to portray Heidenreich as as a technical specialist. Contents do not match the description.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> People never just lose themselves in the show and say "oh its Sting it works " when it comes to WWE putting old part timers over young guys. Its just a pretty obvious double standard. Can you imagine the internet if Undertaker came out Monday and punked the Hurt Business by himself then smiled and left? Yeah, you could.


There's a big difference though. In WWE they actually put old-timers over younger stars whether it's in a match or in an upper card situation, or they'll have old-timers like HHH, HBK, Taker and Goldberg in main event spots. In AEW, legends have been used the right way thus far so there's no bad history that can lead us to expect what we expect from WWE. The fact that 50 year old Rock is most likely main eventing WMania says it all. AEW won't be putting guys like Sting or Taz over guys like Hangman and Omega on PPV.

As far as characters, people would definitely pop for Taker chasing off the Hurt Business. I would have no problem with that happening because he has been established as a threat in his career much like Sting has been. But putting Taker over Lashley in a match right now is where the problem would lie, which is my point with Sting.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> WHERES THE FUCKING STORYLINES. WHY did you have sting come out 2 weeks in a row with cody doing fuck all.


BECAUSE CODY HAS TO BE ATTACHED TO STING.

And people genuinely believe Cody put Darby over. Hahahahahhahaha


prosperwithdeen said:


> In kayfabe the audience still looks at Sting as Sting the character so I'm sure no one would care, they would just pop for Sting swinging his bat. Chasing off heels has never been an issue for mega babyfaces, but coming in and squashing the hottest prospect on the roster like Goldberg did to The Fiend is what people rag on Vince about.


Yeah. I don’t care if he is 60. He’s Sting. Undertaker only caught hell for geeking AJ Styles. Bit different than geeking some upper mid-card faction.

And don’t say they’re anything more than upper midcard. They’re feuding with Cody rHHHodes. That screams midcard.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> There's a big difference though. In WWE they actually put old-timers over younger stars whether it's in a match or in an upper card situation, or they'll have old-timers like HHH, HBK, Taker and Goldberg in main event spots. In AEW, legends have been used the right way thus far so there's no bad history that can lead us to expect what we expect from WWE. The fact that 50 year old Rock is most likely main eventing WMania says it all. AEW won't be putting guys like Sting or Taz over guys like Hangman and Omega on PPV.
> 
> As far as characters, people would definitely pop for Taker chasing off the Hurt Business. I would have no problem with that happening because he has been established as a threat in his career much like Sting has been. But putting Taker over Lashley in a match right now is where the problem would lie, which is my point with Sting.


I agree with most of this, but The Rock is on another level and everyone benefits from him being on a show. He will likely be putting over Reigns though if that match happens. I would be pretty shocked if they had him go over. Rock wants to put his family over.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> There's a big difference though. In WWE they actually put old-timers over younger stars whether it's in a match or in an upper card situation, or they'll have old-timers like HHH, HBK, Taker and Goldberg in main event spots. In AEW, legends have been used the right way thus far so there's no bad history that can lead us to expect what we expect from WWE. The fact that 50 year old Rock is most likely main eventing WMania says it all. AEW won't be putting guys like Sting or Taz over guys like Hangman and Omega on PPV.
> 
> As far as characters, people would definitely pop for Taker chasing off the Hurt Business. I would have no problem with that happening because he has been established as a threat in his career much like Sting has been. But putting Taker over Lashley in a match right now is where the problem would lie, which is my point with Sting.


Yeah, and Rock will lose to Reigns. HHH lost at WM 30, got bitched out by Rousey at 31, lost at 32, lost at 33, lost at 34. Goldberg was gonna lose to Reigns before the pandemic at 36. It eventually comes back around. When do these guys get their get back on Sting? Can he even take a bump?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> No clue how anyone could like Miro.The guys a fucking loser. He also cant even draw on twitch.


I like him. Why? Because he's intense, legit and a great powerhouse in the ring. Even with this carefree gamer gimmick, when he gets angry, he's more ferocious than anyone else on the roster. Watch his match against Trent and him destroying people in the battle royal.

Also, he has legit charisma and fire. IMO, Miro should be right at the top of the card sooner rather than later. He has more going for him than Cage (great physical specimen, but low on charisma) and Brodie (talented but can't see him as a long-term singles headliner).

BTW, he had a Twitch front page stream the other week. He probably makes good $$$ from donations and stuff on there.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

God.

Damn.

I’m still reeling from how utterly awful this show was. Imagine spending millions of dollars for a grand opening chock full of Wagyu steaks seasoned and cooked to perfection.

On Day 2, people return so excited for seconds........and you serve them bologna sandwiches.

I hate these fucks. When it’s good, it’s “best thing I’ve seen all year” levels of good. When it is bad, it is “I’m embarrassed to be watching this alone in my room at work” levels of bad.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

You know I’ve been watching some WCW 2000 on the network just to see if it really was as bad as I remember it to be

And yes it was bad (horrible is a lot of ways), but they actually had storylines and it feels more entertaining than AEW or what I’ve seen on Raw as well


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah, and Rock will lose to Reigns. HHH lost at WM 30, got bitched out by Rousey at 31, lost at 32, lost at 33, lost at 34. Goldberg was gonna lose to Reigns before the pandemic at 36. It eventually comes back around. When do these guys get their get back on Sting? Can he even take a bump?





Two Sheds said:


> I agree with most of this, but The Rock is on another level and everyone benefits from him being on a show. He will likely be putting over Reigns though if that match happens. I would be pretty shocked if they had him go over. Rock wants to put his family over.


I honestly can see them doing the match twice. Rock vs Reigns 2 is definitely a headline that Vince would want. What else is there for Roman? We were all saying that Cena would beat The Rock 1st time around and look what happened. Twice in a lifetime. Vince was so excited by the cash cow the match turned out being that he had to do it twice. I can see The Rock winning the title and Roman winning it right back.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I would never put Darby vs. Cage together if Darby is going over. It helps neither guy. Cage loses to a midget, Darby has to have help to win one of his first title defenses. I dont get it.


I have a feeling it will probably end in a big dq where everyone brawls and sets up a 6 man tag for another time. That or Cage wins. They have booked him pretty strong so far.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

As expected Kenny was the only highlight AND the match was booked exactly like Roman vs jey which is exactly how I wanted.

@Chip Chipperson Kenny is facing fenix on the 30th not Pentagon Jr. Kenny already faced penta in the tournament


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Perhaps AEW and WWE are in some sort of deranged competition on who can put out the most embarrassing product between the two.

Both lost weeks ago after TNA hit the knockout blow with the “who shot Johnny bravo” angle.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Shleppy said:


> You know I’ve been watching some WCW 2000 on the network just to see if it really was as bad as I remember it to be
> 
> And yes it was bad (horrible is a lot of ways), but they actually had storylines and it feels more entertaining than AEW or what I’ve seen on Raw as well


Yep. Agree.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Well, that was a lot of fun
> 
> liked:
> 
> ...


A B+ shocking honestly. But not being in the thread feels different.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I honestly can see them doing the match twice. Rock vs Reigns 2 is definitely a headline that Vince would want. What else is there for Roman? We were all saying that Cena would beat The Rock 1st time around and look what happened. Twice in a lifetime. Vince was so excited by the cash cow the match turned out being that he had to do it twice. I can see The Rock winning the title and Roman winning it right back.


Oh, I have no doubt Vince wants that. I am sure Vince would have twelve matches if he could, and it is The Rock, so who could blame him for wanting it? It is more about what The Rock is willing to do and at this point he is not doing it for the money. He is only doing it to help his family get over and every match takes a big toil on him at 48. I would bet on one match even with Vince wanting multiple.

I hate Cena more than @bdon hates Cody. No one was happier than I was when Rock beat him in their first match or more pissed when they announced a second.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Janela, the fn face smashed Omega, the guy that is supposed to be your Hollywood Hogan tier heel, in the head with a trashcan, and I turned it off ladyboys and gentlemen. I can't watch this bonkers shit.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

5/10 for me tonight.

Liked:
-The two Dark Order guys with Hangman Page.
-The Acclaimed got my attention tonight. I did like the vibe between SCU and The Acclaimed with the rap battle before the match started.
-Tony S. telling Don Callis to kiss his ass was great.
-Cody vs. Angelico
-PAC is back!
-Lance Archer running straight in to clobber Eddie Kingston. It never gets old to see Archer have a fast pace in his entrance.
-Ivelisse
-Thunder Rosa on the mic., Britt Baker attacking her and then insulting her face.

Disliked:
-Completely skipped the 14 man tag team match. I do wish that Tony Khan wouldn't book those sort of matches.
-Sting doing basically nothing. Not even talking on the mic.
-No Impact crossover tease thing. No Good Brothers.
-I still don't get Big Swole.
-Matt Hardy feels like he is waiting on Jeff to leave WWE at this point to do anything of significance. I can't be interested in him right now.

The rest I was indifferent on.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm a bit lost for words as im shocked at the lack of vision that all these assholes are bringing to aew. something i learned tonight that seems clear that cody in reality is insanely insecure but all the crying promos proves that. brandi has been the worst thing in this company with such flop flop back and forth that ive not seen since russo. i will say though she will be an amazing mother and its about time she gets to do something she will be good at. because this business is not something shes good at.

im shocked how little thes evps give a shit about booking the entire fucking company. your job is to book a show with every character and the only story month after month is driven by these 4 jack offs. 

cody has the balls to say its the wrestlers job to get themselves over when they dont even stand a chance. how can they get over when you dont put them in compelling stories and have them in meaningless matches. 


cody always seemed like he never had the magic to me but had to work so hard and just had the name behind him. but i do not think this ego maniac has the talent to be in position he is so beyond lucky to get into.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> I'm a bit lost for words as im shocked at the lack of vision that all these assholes are bringing to aew. something i learned tonight that seems clear that cody in reality is insanely insecure but all the crying promos proves that. brandi has been the worst thing in this company with such flop flop back and forth that ive not seen since russo. i will say though she will be an amazing mother and its about time she gets to do something she will be good at. because this business is not something shes good at.
> 
> im shocked how little thes evps give a shit about booking the entire fucking company. your job is to book a show with every character and the only story month after month is driven by these 4 jack offs.
> 
> ...


Tell ‘em, bdon!!!


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Imagine it's 2000, Sting came out and did nothing, Goldberg is ranting about a wedding, Hogan has a title match against the braided villain from Toxic Avenger 3 with RuPaul in his corner, and Hall and Nash appeared on ECW but then didn't show on Nitro and neither did the dudes Hogan and the Outsiders attacked at ECW. That is what we watched tonight.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mister Sinister said:


> Imagine it's 2000, Sting came out and did nothing, Goldberg is ranting about a wedding, Hogan has a title match against the braided villain from Toxic Avenger 3 with RuPaul in his corner, and Hall and Nash appeared on ECW but then didn't show on Nitro and neither did the dudes Hogan and the Outsiders attacked at ECW. That is what we watched tonight.


Thank kind of does sound like WCW in late 2000 though.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

Mister Sinister said:


> Imagine it's 2000, Sting came out and did nothing, Goldberg is ranting about a wedding, Hogan has a title match against the braided villain from Toxic Avenger 3 with RuPaul in his corner, and Hall and Nash appeared on ECW but then didn't show on Nitro and neither did the dudes Hogan and the Outsiders attacked at ECW. That is what we watched tonight.


they need to hire some talented creative writers who can flesh out captivating storylines and understand weekly episodic television. right now its just random indy booking and lazy storylines that often go nowhere leaving the audience confused. amateur hour.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I know its the end of the year and wrestling usually doesnt have anything good during this time, but come on lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Joe Gill said:


> they need to hire some talented creative writers who can flesh out captivating storylines and understand weekly episodic television. right now its just random indy booking and lazy storylines that often go nowhere leaving the audience confused. amateur hour.



they dont need writers. they need someone that is their job to just be creative for the entire company instead of this jackass being creative for themselves, we dont need wrote promos and segments. just wrote out bullet points for each part. 

they dont


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why are they doing Darby vs. Cage so soon? How does Cage lose that and still be treated like a legit beast?


I agree. Darby can't lose and this will be the 1st time Cage actually loses on his own. Last time vs Moxley, Taz threw in the towel. Cage has never actually lost by his own ability yet.

I'm not sure that 1st loss should be used to put over Darby, and if it is, it should be a much bigger deal.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> So who’s gonna defend this show?


I thought it is was alright. Lot of young talent getting the spotlight tonight.

What are you going to do about it?

You gonna silence me?

Force me to think in your views?

Huh?

HUH?

How about you force me to agree with you're point of view.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I thought it is was alright. Lot of young talent getting the spotlight tonight.
> 
> What are you going to do about it?
> 
> ...


Ugh.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I thought it is was alright. Lot of young talent getting the spotlight tonight.
> 
> What are you going to do about it?
> 
> ...


Lmfao


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I thought it is was alright. Lot of young talent getting the spotlight tonight.
> 
> What are you going to do about it?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the chuckle with the exaggerated huh huhs. If anyone reports this it will be immediately rejected. Theres literally nothing malicious in this.

Chips response was also the perfect response.

Top banter gents


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Thanks for the chuckle with the exaggerated huh huhs. If anyone reports this it will be immediately rejected. Theres literally nothing malicious in this.
> 
> Chips response was also the perfect response.
> 
> Top banter gents


Thank you.

It is an absolute waste of time to come on here and pull this ' I am better than you and everyone is stupid if you don't agree with my points.' bullshit.

The only way you even have a chance of forcing you're view points on me is if break down my door, threaten my family, and cave in my skull if I don't comply.

As far as I know, there is no one here physcopathic enough to do that.

So I ask all the Trolls; What is your goal and why bother?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Well, that escalated quickly.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It is an absolute waste of time to come on here and pull this ' I am better than you and everyone is stupid if you don't agree with my points.' bullshit.
> 
> ...


Ok now you can't label people who didn't enjoy tonight's episode trolls. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. No one is right or wrong here.

The only time an opinion is factually wrong is if someone believes stunt will be a future megastar in the business.

Not being thrilled with tonight's offering or being impressed by aews overall booking is an opinion. Its a subjective opinion but its not any less worthy


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It is an absolute waste of time to come on here and pull this ' I am better than you and everyone is stupid if you don't agree with my points.' bullshit.
> 
> ...


So wait, if you don't want to hear other people's viewpoints what the hell are you doing here?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Ok now you can't label people who didn't enjoy tonight's episode trolls. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. No one is right or wrong here.
> 
> The only time an opinion is factually wrong is if someone believes stunt will be a future megastar in the business.
> 
> Not being thrilled with tonight's offering or being impressed by aews overall booking is an opinion. Its a subjective opinion but its not any less worthy


I agree. I am not referring to that. I am calling out the ones who force their viewpoints on you and call you dumb or a fan boy or a mark if you don't agree with them. That act like their words are the Golden Rule.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I agree. I am not referring to that. I am calling out the ones who force their viewpoints on you and call you dumb or a fan boy or a mark if you don't agree with them. That act like their words are the Golden Rule.


Easy fixed. Put them whomever they are on ignore. Don't give those people attention or relevance if you feel their opinions are not relevant to you


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Easy fixed. Put them whomever they are on ignore. Don't give those people attention or relevance if you feel their opinions are not relevant to you


There's soooooooo many of them. They pop up like weeds out of no where.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Those people don't exist.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Haven’t seen what everyone else has said yet, but I loved the fuck out of everything Omega. Other than that, like usual, good and bad. My main takeaway is their roster is too damn big and therefore they rushed through a shit ton of angles. They either need a second show or they need to trim the roster by about a quarter.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

ripcitydisciple said:


> There's soooooooo many of them. They pop up like weeds out of no where.


Detractors is a great thing for aew. If everyone likes your shit your not going to strive to achieve further. As fans we do not want aew hitting bunts and being satisfied with vomiting out shows. We want them to be getting steady million viewers all the time consistently then getting two million etc etc.

If aew is pulling in 5 million viewers consistently then the "weeds" have no leg to stand on and will become tree's or whatever good plants are.

Aew consistently getting under a million viewers is not sustainable for long-term growth. Shows like Tonight is not going to get you millions of viewers


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Detractors is a great thing for aew. If everyone likes your shit your not going to strive to achieve further. As fans we do not want aew hitting bunts and being satisfied with vomiting out shows. We want them to be getting steady million viewers all the time consistently then getting two million etc etc.
> 
> If aew is pulling in 5 million viewers consistently then the "weeds" have no leg to stand on and will become tree's or whatever good plants are.
> 
> Aew consistently getting under a million viewers is not sustainable for long-term growth. Shows like Tonight is not going to get you millions of viewers


Slow and Steady wins the race.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Slow and Steady wins the race.


Forgetting to tie your shoe requires you to eventually back track when you inevitably run right out of it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Marathons aren’t finished without nailing every step along the way. Giving the extra effort to tie your shoe can be the difference between finishing the race and tripping or rolling an ankle at the finish line.

Success is not something that just comes at the end of a long period of time. That receipt comes due daily and is earned by an unquantifiable number of decisions and actions made along that journey. Even doing everything perfectly right may leave you only at 1st base without ever scoring a run, so you do everything the right way all the time. End of the day, you can say you tried everything.

Until AEW stops trying to skip steps of the process, then they can not say they ever truly tried to grow their audience.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Don Callis looks like a thumb


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I enjoyed today’s show, although not nearly as much as the recent shows. For me, the highlights were Cody and Brandi’s announcement, Pac’s appearance, Britt and Reba beating down Thunder Rosa, Hangman/Silver/Reynolds, Kenny being Kenny, and the Fenix announcement.

One thing that brought a smile to my face was Hangman actually smiling and seemingly having a good time with Silver and Reynolds (I _REALLY_ thought they should have won). While I don’t see Hangman actually joining the Dark Order, I can see a face turn for Silver and Reynolds. I’m loving them more with each passing week.

Lots of young talent were featured tonight, with mixed results. I really like Top Flight, but I just can’t get into the Acclaimed. I’m not really into Pillman or Garrison, either.

I hope FTR and Jurassic Express get to have an extended program together. They’re all so good.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Don't regret missing the show tonight, this sounds like absolute garbage.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I first thought WOW AEW did something right, after I saw that it will be a 12 men tag and Cutler was off the match because of his comment on Twitter. But wow what a unstructured bad show it was after that. This is not how you keep the eyes on the product.

6 men tag was ok, as I liked that Hangman actually enjoyed what he was doing. Hardy winning was just wrong, what is it with him. He is going through gimmicks until one sticks? Newsflash, if the fans dont get behind you maybe just let it go.

Britt showing the whole womens division how its done, great segment. But what was this brawl after the womens tag? What a piece of horseshit. Vicky was just embarrasing to watch. Nyla holding Serena up for like an hour just to wait for that chair shot? Damn, really bad.

And it seemed that Cody just wanted to have the most important segment of the night. Yeah we get it, you are expecting, thats great. But it feels off when it looks like you need to one up Mox´s announcement. And what was this segment after all? At least in my stream it looks like Sting came in, said nothing and then JR said "after the commercial we will have Kingston talk". What the fuck? So everyone wanting to see Sting know thats it and just leaves...Damn...

And why not have Pac just come out after the Kenny match? Why have him in this cringe brawl?

But the final segment was very good, I never liked Pac, but this was great.

But then again, why hype up the Good Brothers (or them hyping up themselfs being there) and NOTHING HAPPENS. 

Anyways this was a bad show, period. This makes for a lot of eyes next week when they have to move timeslots...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

fabi1982 said:


> I first thought WOW AEW did something right, after I saw that it will be a 12 men tag and Cutler was off the match because of his comment on Twitter. But wow what a unstructured bad show it was after that. This is not how you keep the eyes on the product.
> 
> 6 men tag was ok, as I liked that Hangman actually enjoyed what he was doing. Hardy winning was just wrong, what is it with him. He is going through gimmicks until one sticks? Newsflash, if the fans dont get behind you maybe just let it go.
> 
> ...


But Cody cares so much and gives so much effort! PsYcHoLoGy!


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

bdon said:


> But Cody cares so much and gives so much effort! PsYcHoLoGy!


But this time there is no defending this. EVERYONE SHOULD SEE IT. This was just pure "we are pregnant, cut all the good stuff, we need to be important tonight". Oh and btw who sends himself a gift from Gucci and then doesnt know about it


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

fabi1982 said:


> But this time there is no defending this. EVERYONE SHOULD SEE IT. This was just pure "we are pregnant, cut all the good stuff, we need to be important tonight". Oh and btw who sends himself a gift from Gucci and then doesnt know about it


A fucking dipshit.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

My takeaway from tonight...

Top Flight’s new theme is pretty good. I know it was in progress when the show came back from advert, but I saw their entrance during it, and it’s a head bobber.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Not as good as usual, but still decent 6.5/10. I don’t want to start an argument, but is there another forum someone can refer me to that doesn’t have so much hate of AEW and snarkiness between posters. I am tired of coming here with an optimistic frame of mind only to leave upset.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

DaveRA said:


> Not as good as usual, but still decent 6.5/10. I don’t want to start an argument, but is there another forum someone can refer me to that doesn’t have so much hate of AEW and snarkiness between posters. I am tired of coming here with an optimistic frame of mind only to leave upset.


Seconded. It doesn't upset me but it's depressing and tiring to read through. I'll take any suggestions for another forum too 👍


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

DaveRA said:


> Not as good as usual, but still decent 6.5/10. I don’t want to start an argument, but is there another forum someone can refer me to that doesn’t have so much hate of AEW and snarkiness between posters. I am tired of coming here with an optimistic frame of mind only to leave upset.


Advertising other forums isn't permitted. I can give you options though. Put the snarky dudes on ignore. It will make threads look weird but you will avoid drama. Report anything that really irks you and ill look at it. Or you can pm DammitChrist as his got a discord that's overall positive vibes. Disagreements of course but nowhere near as bad as here.

I might pm him to actually now that I got a better tablet. 

@Pentagon Senior since you asked


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I understand that it is frustrating to read through the comments, but souldnt AEW just bring on a better product? So the bad comments will stop? Basically this is a discussion forum, when people dont want to read/listen to complaints, read the AEW website/twitter/podcasts, thats where you get your biased content. 

But it seems this is just how people are these days, better look away than change something. And everyone saying this was an ok to good episode, giving it 6.5 or B+ can actually also watch RAW and WWE in general, as it is no difference (especially this episode of Dynamite).

It blows my mind when people say "I just want to read good stuff", this is a forum at the end, which was created to discuss and a discussion usually consists of a pro and a con. Easy as that.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

fabi1982 said:


> I understand that it is frustrating to read through the comments, but souldnt AEW just bring on a better product? So the bad comments will stop? Basically this is a discussion forum, when people dont want to read/listen to complaints, read the AEW website/twitter/podcasts, thats where you get your biased content.
> 
> But it seems this is just how people are these days, better look away than change something. And everyone saying this was an ok to good episode, giving it 6.5 or B+ can actually also watch RAW and WWE in general, as it is no difference (especially this episode of Dynamite).
> 
> It blows my mind when people say "I just want to read good stuff", this is a forum at the end, which was created to discuss and a discussion usually consists of a pro and a con. Easy as that.


It was not a good show maybe 5/10 for me but some people reach so hard for negativity it's galling to me. It feels like it's become a meme to just shit on everything. 

Nobody said 'I just want to read good stuff' and I've personally posted about things AEW does wrong often. I'm just after a place that doesn't drag down my enjoyment of a show I like, to the extent this place does. Sorry if that's difficult to understand.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Hm let's see here. I thought Sting was introduced poorly once again, ruined by Tony Schiavones cringe commentating. I'm glad SCU and the Acclaimed had a segment, that was fun. I just hope these guys take the titles off them. Top Flight are just another bunch of embarassing vanilla specimens. I cannot take these flippy kids seriously. Although they seem more fluid in the ring than the Bucks. 

I don't really see the purpose in the NWA womens title picture. It feels like a barrier atm. But I do believe they are working on bringing something decent to the table in the Women's division. Brit Baker is a star she should be the one to take it off of Shida.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> A B+ shocking honestly. But not being in the thread feels different.


ratings are based on my own enjoyment 🤷‍♂️

for me Cody v Angelico and Kenny v Janela was a ‘B’ show already

add a nice little Acclaim match and a nice Hangman match and for me its a good time

ps> i never visit here during shows. That is asking to be ‘brought down’


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> It would be like trying to portray Heidenreich as as a technical specialist. Contents do not match the description.


Oh but I absolutely agree 
In fact in this very match janela did a fucking dumb spot putting his hands and legs up in the air after taking a violent v trigger. His selling was good but he then had to go and make himself look like an idiot


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I agree. I am not referring to that. I am calling out the ones who force their viewpoints on you and call you dumb or a fan boy or a mark if you don't agree with them. That act like their words are the Golden Rule.


Admittedly I've called people fan boys but only if they consistently put AEW over and refuse to accept they can do anything wrong. I've been here a fair while and never seen anyone trying to force a viewpoint on anyone else.



fabi1982 said:


> I understand that it is frustrating to read through the comments, but souldnt AEW just bring on a better product? So the bad comments will stop? Basically this is a discussion forum, when people dont want to read/listen to complaints, read the AEW website/twitter/podcasts, thats where you get your biased content.
> 
> It blows my mind when people say "I just want to read good stuff", this is a forum at the end, which was created to discuss and a discussion usually consists of a pro and a con. Easy as that.


All of this.

They are on a discussion forum, it seems like many are looking for a legitimate fan page.

Not to rag on the guy that called the show a 5/10 but 5/10 means average and this show was so far below average it's not funny. No wonder he mad though if he genuinely thinks it's a 5/10 and we've shit on it this badly.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Admittedly I've called people fan boys but only if they consistently put AEW over and refuse to accept they can do anything wrong. I've been here a fair while and never seen anyone trying to force a viewpoint on anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't force my views

Followed by...

My view is correct and someone else's view of how good the show was is incorrect. Followed by faux concern

Classic


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Liked: Hangman's performance, Cody vs Angelico was good...Angelico is a better wrestler than Cody (He did easily outwrestle him) and he sold the hell out of that cuter, Rosa/Britt was great, I am now sure they are rotating Rosa/DMD and Abadon/Shida. The stuff with Archer/Eddie/Pac is great, all 3 men bring a huge level of intensity which I admire. 

The rest:
Idk if Matt Hardy is doing good work or not, because he is *really* starting to annoy me. 
IC match was fine, usual shit, more tension with MJF, same as the previous 2 months.
Both "save" segments were awkward (Sting, Red Velvet). 
Omega and Good Brothers vs Death Triangle is another match I'd like to see.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

i just finished watching dynamite, i didn't feel like waiting to watch live
the show starts 3am here

and man, i made the right decision
this show was below average at best

why 80% of matches on dynamite nowadays have to be tag team matches ?
only one TRUE PRO wrestling singles match on the show, and even this one match featured a tag team wrestler ?

Sting appearance on the show was meaningless and a wasted opportunity to do something remotely interesting.
Darby Allin is giving me depression.
i refuse to watch a Big Swole match.

and why every match have to end with a Clusterfuck ?

Tony Schiavone and don callis were the only good things on the show

Tony Khan can go fuck himself with this kind of booking


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Not a single good promo. Wrestling heavy show with lots of tag action. Definitely slowing down the show until the special hits. I don't mind it. You got to have average-decent shows like this for the big ones to feel special.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Gonna be honest kind of a poor show overall but still enough positives to keep me going.

Positives:
Everything Omega this week, extended squash vs Janella with Omega on 95% of the offence (frankly still more than Than Janella deserves but the correct move overall was made) and him and Callis being cocky pricks commentating the match during it was fantastic to watch

Acclaimed vs SCU was good a good showcase of the Acclaimed and since I don't watch Dark this was my first real view of them in the ring and I am down for them....that finishing move of Bowens was a bit weird though.

Aside from the typical ego stroking of Rhodes (good for them on expecting though that is nice) the actual match with Angelico was a good one...mainly down to Angelico he actually looked real good in that one (also seriously if you're not going to push TH2 as a team at least push Angelico)

The rest I didn't really care about show had a serious filler feeling probably because it's sandwiched between a LOT of "special dynamites" and it felt very clear this was meant to be a stopgap to build to them....and it did its job enough I guess but I admittedly just wasn't enjoying it this week. Next week looks good to me personally though so hopefully it's an upswing then.


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 20, 2020)

not a great show, move on to next week. I wont cry over people saying it was bad I just ignore, simple as that.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Next weeks Special Dynamite airs right after NBA, but it's also taped tonight. So spoilers will certainly leak out if they have an audience. 

Here's what I don't get - You usually go public with a pregnancy after three months. So Cody and Brandi knew she was pregnant and still booked Brandi into the program with Jade and Shaq knowing Brandi/Jade could never have a physical payoff. So Brandi throws the drink in Shaq's face and what?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Next weeks Special Dynamite airs right after NBA, but it's also taped tonight. So spoilers will certainly leak out if they have an audience.
> 
> Here's what I don't get - You usually go public with a pregnancy after three months. So Cody and Brandi knew she was pregnant and still booked Brandi into the program with Jade and Shaq knowing Brandi/Jade could never have a physical payoff. So Brandi throws the drink in Shaq's face and what?


they don’t have crowds anymore for the 2nd night taped shows

they pipe in crowd noise and sometimes uses old crowd shots


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Next weeks Special Dynamite airs right after NBA, but it's also taped tonight. So spoilers will certainly leak out if they have an audience.
> 
> Here's what I don't get - You usually go public with a pregnancy after three months. So Cody and Brandi knew she was pregnant and still booked Brandi into the program with Jade and Shaq knowing Brandi/Jade could never have a physical payoff. So Brandi throws the drink in Shaq's face and what?


It's the Cody and Brandi Show. They always have to be involved in the hottest thing happening. Shaq wants to do a program? They're in it. Brandi's pregnant so she cant finish it? No problem, she changes characters ever 2 weeks anyway and running a full story is bad for the Cody and Brandi show because in the middle of it while you're actually putting the story together it's no longer the hottest thing on the show (that's reserved only for NEW things or the end of stories). So just skip the middle and have Brandi be pregnant. That's another NEW thing for the Cody and Brandi show!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DaveRA said:


> Not as good as usual, but still decent 6.5/10. I don’t want to start an argument, but is there another forum someone can refer me to that doesn’t have so much hate of AEW and snarkiness between posters. I am tired of coming here with an optimistic frame of mind only to leave upset.


Reddit my friend. Join the AEWOfficial reddit forum. Much more positively skewed. Positivity is rewarded there and not stymied.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

At this point i dont know how anyone can support cody after this week. what a selfish ego manic prick. Only way all this would make any sense is if its part of a big story of him turning heel which from his bullet club run so far shows he dont have it. But after all this bullshit its possible this would genuinely piss people off and make him a legit heel. I just dont see that ideal situation being the case at all but we will see i guess.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I've never seen a pregnancy announcement get so many people heated LOL.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> I've never seen a pregnancy announcement get so many people heated LOL.


its like Cody got their wives pregnant


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its like Cody got their wives pregnant


For the sole purpose of one-upping Jon Moxley...


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

DaveRA said:


> Not as good as usual, but still decent 6.5/10. I don’t want to start an argument, but is there another forum someone can refer me to that doesn’t have so much hate of AEW and snarkiness between posters. I am tired of coming here with an optimistic frame of mind only to leave upset.


What is happening here on wrestlingforum is we are wrestling fans that have been anxiously waiting years for a challenger to the WWE to bring back the days of WCW, and we are all facepalming harder than a Ric Flair chop because they are screwing this up and going to get cancelled inevitably because they won't listen to the criticisms. When they launched they said they would listen to the fans, but it's turned into a company that blacklists any critics in the wrestling world because they are too snowflake to be able to work with someone who disagrees with the senseless booking and flippy moves over the top rope without any storytelling.

I am frustrated by the fact we could grab three or four members from this forum who could write a better month of shows up in one afternoon. This show is the drizzlin shits as Cornette puts it. They could have 2 million viewers right now, but they don't know how to run a wrestling show. They have blown every bump in the viewership they have managed to make happen in the last year. Remember the Tyson skit? No followup the next week. They didn't even say the names of the MMA champions that came out with Tyson. There is never followup. This is basic, first grade level booking knowledge.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> For the sole purpose of one-upping Jon Moxley...


you see, it was a well planned strategy of stealing Renee’s cycle calendar, working out when Mox had a combination of time off and went to a seafood restaurant, or bought a litre of pineapple juice

and from there Cody just hammered away at it to ensure he can upstage Mox’s announcement

what can you expects from cHHHody rHHHodHHHes


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

This thread needs another Teddy post


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I've never seen a pregnancy announcement get so many people heated LOL.


You'd think that some people would be happy with/for a loving couple who'll be starting a new chapter of their lives by bringing in a new human being to this world approximately 9 months from now; but nah, we need to bash Cody Rhodes and Brandi Rhodes for being 'shitty' people just because they're getting some screentime in a segment of a wrestling show. 

The backlash is just beyond sad at this point.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Still watching last nights show

Really enjoyed the opening six man, I think the wrong team won again my only real criticism-Six Mans do protect Matt Hardy's current workability. It was a really fun match I even enjoyed the DO comedy! Page looked like superstar he can still be, John Silver what a worker-he is like Jericho twenty years ago! Moves and character, workability just he's a short arse is his only problem. Alex Reynolds also has a lot of likability sort of a latter day Stevie Richards, this shouldnt work! But somehow it does, I want to see Page getting them away from Dark Order and them going some sort of face-really superb potential-I wouldnt have written that a few months back 

I understood the Cody hate a lot better. He is however a very good wrestler and major reliable, a typically excellent match and against the hugely underrated Angelico who did out wrestle him
Would like to see Cody settle on a single feud now, after last weeks loss to the Bucks Im hoping Hybrid2 or Angelico do not get lost in the shuffle- Dance off with Sonny Kiss at least! 

No problem with Sting turning up

Kingtson segment I could take or leave

But Im still watching and so far im entertained, just thought Id put this in a bit of positive


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mercian said:


> Still watching last nights show
> 
> Really enjoyed the opening six man, I think the wrong team won again my only real criticism-Six Mans do protect Matt Hardy's current workability. It was a really fun match I even enjoyed the DO comedy! Page looked like superstar he can still be, John Silver what a worker-he is like Jericho twenty years ago! Moves and character, workability just he's a short arse is his only problem. Alex Reynolds also has a lot of likability sort of a latter day Stevie Richards, this shouldnt work! But somehow it does, I want to see Page getting them away from Dark Order and them going some sort of face-really superb potential-I wouldnt have written that a few months back
> 
> ...


well bless you

i enjoyed it too - very far from the abortion this board is making it out to be

to me those two matches made it worth the price of admission alone - i’m a sucker for a ‘submission’ style match like the Angelico one


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Again, I haven’t read anything yet, but where the hell is Mox?


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Again, I haven’t read anything yet, but where the hell is Mox?


Think he really just takes some weeks off, wasnt this part of his contract to not have to work every week? And in the overwhelming Dynamites I think he is better off than becoming an afterthought to Sting and a pregnancy.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Again, I haven’t read anything yet, but where the hell is Mox?


It's been 2 weeks now since we've seen Jon Moxley on Dynamite.

Maybe he's in Japan right now as we speak! 

Jon Moxley is most likely going to defend his IWGP United States title against either KENTA or Brody King real soon (depending who wins the US Briefcase for contendership this Friday night on NJPW Strong.)


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They do the 'cool down' a lot after someone loses a title. Cody disappeared, Brodie disappeared, FTR disappeared, Mox has disappeared.

This is one of the reasons the TV ratings lack consistency IMO. You have Young Tag Team #1, #2 and #3 on Dynamite, but no Moxley.

If Moxley is injured or beaten up, then I can understand it. Ditto if it's related to Renee's pregnancy (but wouldn't that be further down the line?). However, if not Mox should be on the shows.

After losing the title, Mox should have gone on a rampage wanting revenge on Omega, but with Callis putting an obstacle in his way to deliberately sidetrack him. That obstacle being the guy(s) who jumped Moxley prior to the title match, ie. an 'assassin' from IMPACT.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> They do the 'cool down' a lot after someone loses a title. Cody disappeared, Brodie disappeared, FTR disappeared, Mox has disappeared.
> 
> This is one of the reasons the TV ratings lack consistency IMO. You have Young Tag Team #1, #2 and #3 on Dynamite, but no Moxley.
> 
> ...


An AEW fan understands this shit better than they do. Think about that.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Mox should be irate the way he lost the title and should have demanded immediately for a rematch. Then they could injury write him off if he needs to miss time.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> It's been 2 weeks now since we've seen Jon Moxley on Dynamite.
> 
> Maybe he's in Japan right now as we speak!
> 
> Jon Moxley is most likely going to defend his IWGP United States title against either KENTA or Brody King real soon (depending who wins the US Briefcase for contendership this Friday night on NJPW Strong.)


Totally forget about that, because TK said something along the line that Mox wont be at WresteKingdom. Want to see the KENTA/Mox match, so hope you are right


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

AEW this week was kinda boring to me. Not much big stuff happened. A lot of lower tier wrestlers got their chance to shine. I already forgot that Darby Allen is the TNT Champion. Thats bad. Lot of tag team matches which would make Teddy long proud. But a 14 man tag team match? That's overkill.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

chronoxiong said:


> AEW this week was kinda boring to me. Not much big stuff happened. A lot of lower tier wrestlers got their chance to shine. *I already forgot that Darby Allen is the TNT Champion. *Thats bad. Lot of tag team matches which would make Teddy long proud. But a 14 man tag team match? That's overkill.


I really wish people would learn what it means to put someone over.

The above is proof that Darby didn’t “go over”Cody.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

You're not a hater if you didn't like that show, you're not a troll, it just wasn't a great show. The wrestling was fine but it was filler upon filler, and when you're doing an angle that got the attention of the industry, and you have a show where you don't have much of note happening. And they were given a perfect angle to roll with last night and then did absolutely nothing to capitalize on it, don't get me wrong, I enjoy Impact, but how are they booking AEW's champion better than AEW is? Don't get me wrong I want to see the Fenix match but the match at Hard To Kill feels bigger and that's not even for either title. (For now, they could change that)


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Just finished the show. I really enjoyed the main event, although I wished to have seen someone with a bit more credibility face Omega. How much character development has been done on Janela? We all know this was just a squash. But it looks like now we'll be seeing Lucha Bros in some title matches leading to Pac vs. Omega I'm assuming. Don Callis is just killing it as his manager. He is a great mouth piece.

Dia Monte has got a distracting booty, that was the last bit that I finished watching that and the main event of course. The women's match was awfully boring and I'm really seeing no purpose in this NWA womens title picture, unless the end goal is to unify both championships, but I don't see NWA closing its doors anytime soon.

Overall I'd give this show a very light 6/10.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Seconded. It doesn't upset me but it's depressing and tiring to read through. I'll take any suggestions for another forum too 👍


Why are criticisms and negative opinions so bothersome to people? It is like the norm in the WWE section to complain about everything, yet people here in the AEW boards get upset when they see negative comments about a subjective art form that is wrestling. Explain?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Brad Boyd said:


> Why are criticisms and negative opinions so bothersome to people? It is like the norm in the WWE section to complain about everything, yet people here in the AEW boards get upset when they see negative comments about a subjective art form that is wrestling. Explain?


Jeez, that wasn’t even his point.

It’s easy to dismiss his post by saying that fans like him are “easily disturbed by different opinions or by some negative posts”, but some folks go really overboard with their negativity and their cynicism; which tends to kill off some of the optimism that the rest of the other fans had because there ALWAYS needs to be a heated argument about a highlight from the show or about a minor flaw (that they can eventually improve on in due time since they actually TRY listening to the audience),

Most of the criticism that I see about the company aren’t even constructive anyway. Just take a look at the backlash that Cody Rhodes and Brandi Rhodes are getting for doing a cute, short segment where they revealed how they’ll become future parents. Hell, Cody barely did anything last night. All he did was beat Angelico before being involved in a confrontation (where all he did was just stand there with Team Taz talking smack to him), but yet he’s getting his head virtually called off for even daring to have some TV time (even if he’s not doing much).

There’s also the celebration and hype about Dynamite taking a dip in the ratings this week because the show was “terrible”, which was apparently “well-deserved.”

I thought the show last night was mostly filler, but I still thought the show itself was pretty solid at least. I’d rate Dynamite this week a 7/10. They didn’t need to cram most of their lowcard talents and lower tag teams all in one episode, but they did at least showcase those names (along with their abilities) the best that they could last night.

Besides, even if they showcased most of the upper-card talents plus higher-tier tag teams last night, I guarantee there’d still be doom-and-gloom here over the company hot-shotting their programming all at once. Plus, we’re also told that AEW will “never” grow their audience since the wrestling industry is “dying.”

As somebody who keeps up with ALL of the WWE shows (except Main Event), AEW shows, and NJPW shows on a weekly basis; I’ve SEEN some downright terrible shows. Last night wasn’t one of them. It was pretty much an average, run-of-the-mill Dynamite episode. I’d say the ‘worst’ Dynamite episodes were back in April through May where many of those shows weren’t that eventful, and where they also suffered due to having no real audience along with the issue where many of their wrestlers weren’t even available due to the pandemic hitting the company hard.

Apparently, it’s wrong for some fans to believe that the show for this week wasn’t bad at all, or for enjoying a highlight from last night. The guy simply just wants to go chat somewhere else (too) where the community STILL has different opinions, but yet they don’t feel the need to go overboard with the negativity or make hyperbolic complaints (that tend to suck away whatever optimism he has for the product with the endless overreactions).

Anyway, I don’t blame fans like him for being over it at this point. I’m not going to ridicule him for that. I still have faith that the company will eventually continue to grow their audience in the long-term. Their shows are still consistently entertaining, and they still haven’t really given me much of a reason to doubt their future.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Seconded. It doesn't upset me but it's depressing and tiring to read through. I'll take any suggestions for another forum too 👍


AEW Heels


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mister Sinister said:


> I am frustrated by the fact we could grab three or four members from this forum who could write a better month of shows up in one afternoon.


Hey Tony, I'm avail buddy.

I'd help you hook the likes of Wood, Cult, Bdon, TwoSheds and about 700,000 other lapsed wrestling fans who have given you a shot and gone "Nah". Get in touch, we'll write some magic.



DammitChrist said:


> You'd think that some people would be happy with/for a loving couple who'll be starting a new chapter of their lives by bringing in a new human being to this world approximately 9 months from now; but nah, we need to bash Cody Rhodes and Brandi Rhodes for being 'shitty' people just because they're getting some screentime in a segment of a wrestling show.
> 
> The backlash is just beyond sad at this point.


Again, nobody is bashing Cody for announcing this but did he need a camera crew and 8 mentions on TV? I've asked three AEW fans this, two have point blank ignored me. Cody's baby announcement got more air time than the World Women's Champion yesterday.

Did Triple H and Stephanie even mention their future child? Both were huge stars at the time but I'm fairly sure they didn't. That's because they know nobody cares out there in TV land.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Jeez, that wasn’t even his point.
> 
> It’s easy to dismiss his post by saying that fans like him are “easily disturbed by different opinions or by some negative posts”, but some folks go really overboard with their negativity and their cynicism; which tends to kill off some of the optimism that the rest of the other fans had because there ALWAYS needs to be a heated argument about a highlight from the show or about a minor flaw (that they can eventually improve on in due time since they actually TRY listening to the audience),
> 
> ...


I mean is there any other forum or discussion hub for wrestling that isn't similar to this place? Anyone can make good use of the ignore feature, which im sure people are well aware of. 

What have people been saying about Brandi and Cody anyway? I didnt mind their segment, beause it was so short. It was a tiny filler thing. But it wasn't anything like Becky Lynchs announcement. That had passion. But Brandis not a wrestler, at least very often. It was a bit cheesy, perhaps un neccessary.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Mister Sinister said:


> What is happening here on wrestlingforum is we are wrestling fans that have been anxiously waiting years for a challenger to the WWE to bring back the days of WCW, and we are all facepalming harder than a Ric Flair chop because they are screwing this up and going to get cancelled inevitably because they won't listen to the criticisms. When they launched they said they would listen to the fans, but it's turned into a company that blacklists any critics in the wrestling world because they are too snowflake to be able to work with someone who disagrees with the senseless booking and flippy moves over the top rope without any storytelling.
> 
> I am frustrated by the fact we could grab three or four members from this forum who could write a better month of shows up in one afternoon. This show is the drizzlin shits as Cornette puts it. They could have 2 million viewers right now, but they don't know how to run a wrestling show. They have blown every bump in the viewership they have managed to make happen in the last year. Remember the Tyson skit? No followup the next week. They didn't even say the names of the MMA champions that came out with Tyson. There is never followup. This is basic, first grade level booking knowledge.


thank you!


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Brad Boyd said:


> Just finished the show. I really enjoyed the main event, although I wished to have seen someone with a bit more credibility face Omega. How much character development has been done on Janela? We all know this was just a squash. But it looks like now we'll be seeing Lucha Bros in some title matches leading to Pac vs. Omega I'm assuming. Don Callis is just killing it as his manager. He is a great mouth piece.
> 
> Dia Monte has got a distracting booty, that was the last bit that I finished watching that and the main event of course. The women's match was awfully boring and I'm really seeing no purpose in this NWA womens title picture, unless the end goal is to unify both championships, but I don't see NWA closing its doors anytime soon.
> 
> Overall I'd give this show a very light 6/10.


Nwa title is just a prop but gives lower level women some credibility & more importantly something do to. 

Women's match was scratchy at best but Deeb shone with great execution of gut buster then smooth transition into figure 4.

I know I've defended Swole but I wouldn't take tiger driver from her - too dangerous move for unpolished worker


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

As with all AEW has done so far right now the programming is filler that lull in between PPV's where nothing of note generally happens so theres no need to watch and i think most are starting to realise this. 

Would be nice if they could make it must watch every week.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Brad Boyd said:


> Why are criticisms and negative opinions so bothersome to people? It is like the norm in the WWE section to complain about everything, yet people here in the AEW boards get upset when they see negative comments about a subjective art form that is wrestling. Explain?


Yeh that wasn't my point - I've made plenty of criticisms of AEW. As a fan of the show who comes here to enhance my enjoyment of it - it can just hard work reading through endless negativity from folks who don't even seem to enjoy the show from week to week. I find it to be toxic and diminish my own enjoyment if the show. I don't like WWE but don't feel the need to regularly trash that product in their live thread, why would I. 

Anyway it's clearly my issue so no hard feelings. A few other posters (who used to post often but feel the same way) have messaged me privately and suggested other places where the views seem more balanced and not dominated by people who don't like the show, so sound 👍


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Anyway it's clearly my issue so no hard feelings. A few other posters (who used to post often but feel the same way) have messaged me privately and suggested other places where the views seem more balanced and not dominated by people who don't like the show, so sound 👍


Can we stop posting every time about this other forum? Nobody cares about the forum where guys like MontyCora, Optikk and those guys have gone to. They were banned for a reason.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Can we stop posting every time about this other forum? Nobody cares about the forum where guys like MontyCora, Optikk and those guys have gone to. They were banned for a reason.


What's it matter to you mate? Pentas entitled to post wherever he feels comfortable. If he no longer likes posting here its his right. Exactly what I told another poster when they asked me to permanently ban them.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Can we stop posting every time about this other forum? Nobody cares about the forum where guys like MontyCora, Optikk and those guys have gone to. They were banned for a reason.


I was responding to a question and I don't know Montycora or Optikk. I don't intend to mention it again so sleep easy



Firefromthegods said:


> What's it matter to you mate? Pentas entitled to post wherever he feels comfortable. If he no longer likes posting here its his right. Exactly what I told another poster when they asked me to permanently ban them.


Thanks FFTG. I will try to keep my thoughts to myself going forwards though as I don't want to derail the thread further


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Pentagon Senior said:


> I was responding to a question and I don't know Montycora or Optikk. I don't intend to mention it again so sleep easy
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks FFTG. I will try to keep my thoughts to myself going forwards though as I don't want to derail the thread further


Like I said man do what makes you happy. Its not my job to keep you here if your unhappy. My only jobs to make sure you crazy kids don't kill each other.

But yes you are right this threads about Dynamite


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> What's it matter to you mate? Pentas entitled to post wherever he feels comfortable. If he no longer likes posting here its his right. Exactly what I told another poster when they asked me to permanently ban them.


Sure, go wherever you want but we don't need the big song and dance every few days about the mythical positive forum elsewhere where Optikk, MontyCora and others have gone. Nobody cares that Penta plans on leaving for a more positive forum so just do it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Sure, go wherever you want but we don't need the big song and dance every few days about the mythical positive forum elsewhere where Optikk, MontyCora and others have gone. Nobody cares that Penta plans on leaving for a more positive forum so just do it.


Everyone should want this place to be a positive environment. You call it mythical cause you think Optikk and monty just disappeared to an aew echo chamber of positivity where they can like everything. That's not the case 

This God damn civil war is exhausting. Hardly of you actually listen to each other. If someone complains its followed by a snarky comment. If someone likes everything or is just entertained they get labelled an apologist or defender. Once again very few listening going on 

Its not about a fucking echo chamber of love or hate its about being accepting of each other's opinions and just coexisting.

I don't blame him or her for being frustrated with this section


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Again, I haven’t read anything yet, but where the hell is Mox?


They haven't got anything for him now, typical.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Wait when did Team FTW get a fourth member? And who is he?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Wait when did Team FTW get a fourth member? And who is he?


About a month ago, it's Taz's son Hook.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Wait when did Team FTW get a fourth member? And who is he?


The dude who infamously jobbed to oc in a minute. But his actually a very decent powerhouse wrestler who wrestles as such

Oh never mind meant tazzes kid


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> The dude who infamously jobbed to oc in a minute. But his actually a very decent powerhouse wrestler who wrestles as such
> 
> Oh never mind meant tazzes kid


Just occurred to me that he was probably referencing Hobbs; for whatever reason, I wasn't thinking of Taz himself as a member


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Firefromthegods said:


> The dude who infamously jobbed to oc in a minute. But his actually a very decent powerhouse wrestler who wrestles as such
> 
> Oh never mind meant tazzes kid


Yes I meant his son. I don't remember ever seeing him on the show. And since he had a hood and a cap on, I couldn't see his face very well.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

El Hammerstone said:


> Just occurred to me that he was probably referencing Hobbs; for whatever reason, I wasn't thinking of Taz himself as a member


Nope I know Hobbs joined them, I meant Hook. He doesn't even look like a wrestler.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Nope I know Hobbs joined them, I meant Hook. He doesn't even look like a wrestler.


Ah, alright then.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Everyone should want this place to be a positive environment. You call it mythical cause you think Optikk and monty just disappeared to an aew echo chamber of positivity where they can like everything. That's not the case
> 
> This God damn civil war is exhausting. Hardly of you actually listen to each other. If someone complains its followed by a snarky comment. If someone likes everything or is just entertained they get labelled an apologist or defender. Once again very few listening going on
> 
> ...


But hey dude lets not forget to try and look at the bright side after all. The dynamite thread weekly gets anywhere from 30-40 pages worth of replies and actual in depth reviews. For wrestling forums at least on WF, this is the most active wrestling section. Im assuming squared circle might work more in some peoples favour. I was talking shit about Cody there and my comment nearly disappeared so I never went there since.

All in all if you see a forum with a decent amount of activity, it's pretty normal to expect to see a bit of negativity and a lot of ranting. It's easy for me to say move past that shit, state your opinion, be the better person and move on but, you know if there are less toxic forums than this one go find em.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Everyone should want this place to be a positive environment. You call it mythical cause you think Optikk and monty just disappeared to an aew echo chamber of positivity where they can like everything. That's not the case
> 
> This God damn civil war is exhausting. Hardly of you actually listen to each other. If someone complains its followed by a snarky comment. If someone likes everything or is just entertained they get labelled an apologist or defender. Once again very few listening going on
> 
> ...


I know a lot of guys who get painted with the negative brush are more than happy to be super positive if things improve product wise.

Instead of blaming us blame the show for being stale and predictable. You can already predict what will happen next week.

Show will open with a match that goes ten mins or more, Bucks will have a standard Bucks match, Cody will get way too much screen time.

The posters leaving this place because it's negative should be upset at Tony Khan. This isn't the only place I see pointing out AEW's flaws.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I know a lot of guys who get painted with the negative brush are more than happy to be super positive if things improve product wise.
> 
> Instead of blaming us blame the show for being stale and predictable. You can already predict what will happen next week.
> 
> ...


Bruh now i know why you call people loyalists and they give you shit for that. I mean really who gives a shit if someone though codys new born announcement was cheesy and un necessary? People would've ripped on Seth Rollins and Becky if they did exactly that. Guaranteed.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I know a lot of guys who get painted with the negative brush are more than happy to be super positive if things improve product wise.
> 
> Instead of blaming us blame the show for being stale and predictable. You can already predict what will happen next week.
> 
> ...


I was promised a revolution, not a tribute act


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Brad Boyd said:


> Why are criticisms and negative opinions so bothersome to people? It is like the norm in the WWE section to complain about everything, yet people here in the AEW boards get upset when they see negative comments about a subjective art form that is wrestling. Explain?


Because WWE and the McMahons are the acceptable punching bag of the wrestling world. AEW is still the new golden child. So super harsh criticism will be stamped out 



DammitChrist said:


> Jeez, that wasn’t even his point.
> 
> It’s easy to dismiss his post by saying that fans like him are “easily disturbed by different opinions or by some negative posts”, but some folks go really overboard with their negativity and their cynicism; which tends to kill off some of the optimism that the rest of the other fans had because there ALWAYS needs to be a heated argument about a highlight from the show or about a minor flaw (that they can eventually improve on in due time since they actually TRY listening to the audience),
> 
> ...


Can you honestly say all of these things don't happen in the WWE section? The WWE section is full of harsh unconstructive criticism. I mean they get criticism to the point people root for Vince to fucking die lol. 

It's ridiculous to see fans of AEW act so ridiculous about the few posters that air on the mostly negative side.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I know a lot of guys who get painted with the negative brush are more than happy to be super positive if things improve product wise.
> 
> Instead of blaming us blame the show for being stale and predictable. You can already predict what will happen next week.
> 
> ...


Im fine with the negative opinions. I've been just as critical of the product as anyone. The last two weeks have felt like a wwe episode a main roster one and I cherry pick the fuck out of those. 

What frustrates me is the phrases subjective opinions not equalling objective facts and agreeing to disagree seems to not compute to some of you haha


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

What was the point of having Hangman w/ Dark Order lose? How are they supposed to convince him to join if they can't win matches together?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Firefromthegods said:


> Im fine with the negative opinions. I've been just as critical of the product as anyone. The last two weeks have felt like a wwe episode a main roster one and I cherry pick the fuck out of those.
> 
> What frustrates me is the phrases subjective opinions not equalling objective facts and *agreeing to disagree seems to not compute to some of you haha*


Apart from the majority of people I used to converse with leaving entirely, this is one of the biggest reasons I just don't post much or almost not at all. It may seem like constructive criticism, but it feels like there is a much higher level of criticisms and complaints dedicated to pretty much all wrestling as a whole right now, or you have to be put on some sort of side and either adore everything or criticize constantly in search of this utopia wrestling show.

As someone who generally is enjoying AEW a lot, actually is enjoying Smackdown for the most part, still enjoys NXT, NJPW, etc. I just don't really jive with just how much criticism I read on here. And honestly, I've sort of reached the stage where I don't want to really write essays about why I liked something and defend it so goddamn hard. I just like these companies and shows because I'm entertained by them. And on here, it feels foreign to be like that, to me anyway.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> I am not sure Jim will be able to make it this far in the episode.





BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I guarantee he will spend at least 10 minutes talking about this Kenny Olivier match.*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


>


“Comes out in his apartment: a trash can.” Hahah

I don’t always agree with Corny, but I find him entertaining so fucking often. Lol


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Brad Boyd said:


> Bruh now i know why you call people loyalists and they give you shit for that. I mean really who gives a shit if someone though codys new born announcement was cheesy and un necessary? People would've ripped on Seth Rollins and Becky if they did exactly that. Guaranteed.


The difference between the people that constantly shit on the product and those who find things to be lackluster/shit on occasion is that the latter will say 'well that sucked, why bother doing it it's so stupid' whilst the former will shit on it for 5 weeks straight because they have some personal issue with a guy taking 5m extra of TV time being happy to be a dad.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

DJ Punk said:


> What was the point of having Hangman w/ Dark Order lose? How are they supposed to convince him to join if they can't win matches together?


Yes definitely, my one problem with a very entertaining and enjoyable match!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Apart from the majority of people I used to converse with leaving entirely, this is one of the biggest reasons I just don't post much or almost not at all. It may seem like constructive criticism, but it feels like there is a much higher level of criticisms and complaints dedicated to pretty much all wrestling as a whole right now, or you have to be put on some sort of side and either adore everything or criticize constantly in search of this utopia wrestling show.
> 
> As someone who generally is enjoying AEW a lot, actually is enjoying Smackdown for the most part, still enjoys NXT, NJPW, etc. I just don't really jive with just how much criticism I read on here. And honestly, I've sort of reached the stage where I don't want to really write essays about why I liked something and defend it so goddamn hard. I just like these companies and shows because I'm entertained by them. And on here, it feels foreign to be like that, to me anyway.


I wrote a comparison piece between AEW and NXT. I thoroughly enjoyed the episode of NXT, others came into my thread and said it wasn't great and stated their own opinions.

You know what I did? Accepted that they had a difference of opinion and moved on. No big deal, respected that they shared their opinion with me.

It's not the end of the world that someone doesn't like the Dub


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Apart from the majority of people I used to converse with leaving entirely, this is one of the biggest reasons I just don't post much or almost not at all. It may seem like constructive criticism, but it feels like there is a much higher level of criticisms and complaints dedicated to pretty much all wrestling as a whole right now, or you have to be put on some sort of side and either adore everything or criticize constantly in search of this utopia wrestling show.
> 
> As someone who generally is enjoying AEW a lot, actually is enjoying Smackdown for the most part, still enjoys NXT, NJPW, etc. I just don't really jive with just how much criticism I read on here. And honestly, I've sort of reached the stage where I don't want to really write essays about why I liked something and defend it so goddamn hard. I just like these companies and shows because I'm entertained by them. And on here, it feels foreign to be like that, to me anyway.


I mean thats great but theres a reason wrestling is hitting all time lows in the ratings and its because people who used to watch it dont like what they see anymore and new people coming in who do like what they see arent numerous enough to cancel out their wails

There were a lot of old wrestling fans who didnt like how soap opera the Monday Night Wars were but they were pissing in the ocean vs the millions of fans who loved that shit


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

tower_ said:


> I mean thats great but theres a reason wrestling is hitting all time lows in the ratings and its because people who used to watch it dont like what they see anymore and new people coming in who do like what they see arent numerous enough to cancel out their wails
> 
> There were a lot of old wrestling fans who didnt like how soap opera the Monday Night Wars were but they were pissing in the ocean vs the millions of fans who loved that shit


I'm one of the "I don't care who watches or how many viewers a show gets" people.

But it could also be that most people just don't watch live on cable.

And unless you are a shareholder, you and anyone else shouldn't really care about what the ratings are. At the end of the day, you have to ask yourself, Why do you (or anyone) care what this weeks ratings are? We know that a great show doesn't equal great ratings. Just like we know a poor show doesn't equal poor ratings. Does it make it feel justified that you watched when one week 900k also watched live on cable and probably a few hundred thoiusand streamed it?

TV doesn't even work like that anymore - it's all demo, demo, demo.

It's a shame that I feel there are a select few that watch wrestling and genuinely base their enjoyment and knowledge on "How many viewers it gets" or "Cornettes opinion on the show" etc. etc

I was one of the millions who loved the soap opera shit of the Monday Night Wars - however now I am older, I look back and think, the Attitude Era especially, is absolute shite made up for by an absolute hot crowd and two megastars in Rock and Austin. Most of the storylines are nonsensical, the matches are woeful, it's sexist, homophobic and 95% of the shows are let's throw shit at a wall and hope it sticks this week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

tower_ said:


> I mean thats great but theres a reason wrestling is hitting all time lows in the ratings and its because people who used to watch it dont like what they see anymore and new people coming in who do like what they see arent numerous enough to cancel out their wails
> 
> There were a lot of old wrestling fans who didnt like how soap opera the Monday Night Wars were but they were pissing in the ocean vs the millions of fans who loved that shit


*I would also like to point out that the same people who took Cornette's word as gospel when he shit on Russo for 20 years jumped off the bandwagon when he gave that same energy to AEW.*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

End this fucking off topic discussion now


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Lorromire said:


> The difference between the people that constantly shit on the product and those who find things to be lackluster/shit on occasion is that the latter will say 'well that sucked, why bother doing it it's so stupid' whilst the former will shit on it for 5 weeks straight because they have some personal issue with a guy taking 5m extra of TV time being happy to be a dad.


Yeah personally i wasnt crazy about the segment but it didnt bother me that much. I should take a look in that thread and see what the fuss is.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I wrote a comparison piece between AEW and NXT. I thoroughly enjoyed the episode of NXT, others came into my thread and said it wasn't great and stated their own opinions.
> 
> You know what I did? Accepted that they had a difference of opinion and moved on. No big deal, respected that they shared their opinion with me.
> 
> It's not the end of the world that someone doesn't like the Dub


If you like what WWE is doing more, I'd say you should pick a WWE weekly show and stick to watching it every week like you do with Dynamite. Smackdown killed everything this week. I'd say go for that.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Brad Boyd said:


> If you like what WWE is doing more, I'd say you should pick a WWE weekly show and stick to watching it every week like you do with Dynamite. Smackdown killed everything this week. I'd say go for that.


Yeah I very well might. I've had people on this forum say I'd enjoy both NXT and Smackdown so might give Smackdown a go


----------

